# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2018 às 00:01)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Fev 2018 às 00:39)

Boas. Espero que este novo mês seja o mês do nevão do ano, como em 2017.. Hehe

Actual de 7.5°C, com 46%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e 4,3°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2018 às 10:26)

Boas ...sol e com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2018 às 14:08)

Boas ...já rola em força o vento de NW  e a ficar fresco,algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

Começou a chuviscar e ocorrem rajadas de vento moderado.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2018 às 15:23)

Portelo agora mesmo//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a7330eca93da/VID-20180201-WA0003.mp4

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2018 às 15:43)

Os chuviscos pararam e agora faz sol


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

Já neva na gralheira!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Boas...mais nuvens ...mais ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2018 às 18:04)

Portelo esta tarde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2018 às 18:25)

Boas...lá se foi o corte na chuva ...é só ar frio e seco que nos espera ,algumas nuvens de passagem e vento de momento mais calmo ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2018 às 19:25)

Boas, hoje o dia fez várias caras, nevoeiro de manhã, à tarde sol e nuvens, vento e chuviscou, por agora 6,3°C e máxima de 14,4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

Boas ...vento fresco e noite de lua grande ,com 6.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Fev 2018 às 23:16)

Boas. Vento moderado e gelado.
4.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 23:24)

Verdadeiro_ Blizzard_ na Serra do Larouco :
Temperatura:* -6ºC *


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 00:05)

Bom, por aqui não há nada de muito mais a relatar. Como o vento não é do quadrante leste, mas de N, a descida não é feita de forma tão eficaz.

Sigo só com 3.5ºC, graças à paragem do vento na última meia-hora...


----------



## Bajorious (2 Fev 2018 às 00:35)

Baixou aos 3.5°C.

Entretanto na Torre estão -6.5°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 01:06)

Motor de frio a ligar  2.2ºC

"Querido vento, peço encarecidamente que não regresses durante o resto da noite, tenho recordes de mínimas a bater!" Obrigado!

PS: Se decidires regressar, vira para ESTE e prega a fundo


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Fev 2018 às 07:52)

Bom dia, está uma boa camada de geada com -2,6°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 08:37)

Minima de *-1.6°C*, algumas pequenas supf.de água congelada e formação ainda de bastante geada. Sigo  com -1.3°C


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2018 às 10:01)

A estação do aeródromo de Seia  registou uma bela mínima.
*-4,3ºC*

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2018 às 10:02)

Aqui desceu aos *-2.3ºC*, segunda mínima mais fria do ano.


Janeiro foi um mês quente e seco
Média das máximas: *12.8ºC *(+1)
Média das mínimas:* 2.5ºC* (+0.3)
Precipitação: *100.6mm *(-53)


----------



## baojoao (2 Fev 2018 às 10:54)

Estou a ver mal...ou a gralheira está branca?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2018 às 11:33)

baojoao disse:


> Estou a ver mal...ou a gralheira está branca?


Reflexo do sol! Ontem caiu neve mas derreteu..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2018 às 11:36)

c0ldPT disse:


> Verdadeiro_ Blizzard_ na Serra do Larouco :
> Temperatura:* -6ºC *



Quem é que vai para o cume do Larouco, durante a noite e nestas condições? Alguma coisa pode correr mal, ou não?


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2018 às 13:34)

Esta manhã em Palaçoulo/Miranda do Douro, fotos de António Carlos Cangueiro:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2018 às 13:41)

Boas ....mais um dia seco ...gostava mais de  chuva,do que frio ,muito sol e algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 11.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 5.0ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2018 às 16:09)

Boas ...sol e vento fresco...não se pode estar há sombra ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2018 às 17:24)

Boas ...sol e o vento mais calmo ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

"Serra do larouco 1525mts 
Ventos glaciares e jà muita formação de gelo ..."


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 18:50)

Algum vento, e ainda 6.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

Boas...vento continua fraco,com 7.2ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## MipsUc (2 Fev 2018 às 19:33)

Viva, 
Por aqui agora estão 4,5°C. Está a descer bem.
A mínima foi de - 1,8°C esta madrugada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 19:47)

MipsUc disse:


> Viva,
> Por aqui agora estão 4,5°C. Está a descer bem.
> A mínima foi de - 1,8°C esta madrugada.



Sorte a tua, aqui ao lado está um vento daqueles...
ainda 5.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2018 às 20:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sorte a tua, aqui ao lado está um vento daqueles...
> ainda 5.8ºC


Junta-te ao clube!  Postei no seguimento Sul há pouco e ainda não havia vento, entretanto foi preciso publicar para ele aparecer e fazer subir a temperatura mas já voltou a desaparecer. E assim acontece muitas noites, sempre no vai e não vai, vivo num vale mas a vila não está propriamente muito abrigada daí isto acontecer. Ontem por exemplo, passei de inversão forte para vento muito forte  acaba por ser interessante isto aqui, é 8 ou 80.


----------



## MipsUc (2 Fev 2018 às 20:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sorte a tua, aqui ao lado está um vento daqueles...
> ainda 5.8ºC


Se eu não dissesse nada o vento não aparecia... 
Passado 40min a temperatura está igual.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

Boas, 1,1°C por aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, 1,1°C por aqui.


Vais ter uma mínima muito boa caso o vento não apareça


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2018 às 21:23)

Boas ...algum vento de N,com 6.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.6ºC / 11.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 21:52)

O vento abrandou um pouco mas ainda só registo *3.9ºC* E agora até surgiu alguma nebulosidade média/alta.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2018 às 22:55)

*1.2ºC*, tem descido bem desde as 22h


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

2.8ºC com regresso do vento


----------



## Bajorious (2 Fev 2018 às 23:43)

Boas.
3.5°C // 41%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2018 às 23:57)

O vento lá vai andando aos "tétés"  Agora adormeceu, mas não lhe dou muito tempo até voltar...

Temp. atual 1.1ºC


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

Vai lançada!!
*-0.8ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2018 às 01:15)

Brisa muito fraca e* -0.1ºC .*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2018 às 03:09)

Temp. atual de *-1.3ºC *com geada residual devido aos baixos índices de HR%...


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2018 às 03:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Temp. atual de *-1.3ºC *com geada residual devido aos baixos índices de HR%...



Enfim, quando a temperatura estava finalmente a conseguir descer a bom ritmo, o que surge?? Não, não é vento... Nuvens espanholas, restos portanto...

Temp. estabilizada em* -1.2ºC  * com vários altocumulus...


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2018 às 07:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Vais ter uma mínima muito boa caso o vento não apareça


Boas, por aqui começou a aparecer nebulosidade, por agora -1,7°C com muita geada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2018 às 07:36)

Vista de norte, este e sul


----------



## MipsUc (3 Fev 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia,  
Mínima de -2,4ºC. 
Temperatura atual: -2ºC e pouca geada apesar de o sensor indicar 92% de HR.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2018 às 10:21)

Mínima de *-2.3ºC*, tal como ontem.

*4ºC* por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2018 às 11:07)

Boas ...noite foi ,de momento muito sol e céu limpo ,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

*5.6ºC*, céu muito nublado.
*



*


----------



## Serrano (3 Fev 2018 às 11:38)

5.5°C no Sarzedo, com nuvens a noroeste.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Fev 2018 às 12:07)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.4°C.
Actual 5.0°C com 53%hr. Nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2018 às 12:13)

Boas ...muito sol ainda ,com 11.4ºC...tass bem ao sol .


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2018 às 13:07)

*6.5ºC*
O céu continua nublado.


----------



## MipsUc (3 Fev 2018 às 13:19)

Por aqui 7,1°C com céu nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2018 às 14:41)

Boa tarde. Mínima nada fora do comum, aliás ainda nem deu para bater a mínima anual...

Se não é o vento são as nuvens... o resultado foi uma mínima de *-1.6ºC mais uma vez, e geada mais residual que ontem.*

Atualmente sigo com 7.5ºC, e aguardo pacientemente as amostras de chuva que aí vêm.


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2018 às 14:49)

boas

vai chovendo por aqui


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

huguh disse:


> boas
> 
> vai chovendo por aqui


Temperatura sabes? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2018 às 14:56)

Boas...por aqui já com nuvens altas e médias ,com 12.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2018 às 15:05)

Tudo igual, temperatura estável nos *6.6ºC*, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2018 às 15:17)

Amostras a chegar...

7.9ºC e chuviscos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2018 às 16:32)

Boas...céu já totalmente tapado  e sem ,com 10.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## MipsUc (3 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

Está a molinhar com uma temperatura de 5,9ºC e 94% de HR. Aliás, o pluviómetro ainda não contou nada


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2018 às 17:10)

A temperatura tem descido depois da passagem da pseudo-frente...

Sigo com 6.0ºC e chuviscos.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2018 às 17:15)

MipsUc disse:


> Está a molinhar com uma temperatura de 5,9ºC e 94% de HR. Aliás, o pluviómetro ainda não contou nada



Por aqui igual, *5.2ºC*

No aeródromo já acumulou 0.5mm graças à orografia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

Boas...só nublado ,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## JCARL (3 Fev 2018 às 19:28)

Já chove miudinho em Vila Velha de Ródão (é água não é espuma!).
Temperatura: 10,8 º C.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2018 às 19:35)

*5°C*
0.5mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2018 às 19:44)

Boas, morrinha desde o meio da tarde, e 8,4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2018 às 21:07)

Boas...só nublado ...a chuva não quer nada comigo ,com 8.6ºC e vento moderado de NWN.

Dados de hoje 1.0ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2018 às 22:47)

Já neva em Montalegre!  A cota deve andar nos 1000m.
Edit: Água-neve em Macedo de Cavaleiros e neve em Carvalhelhos (800m suponho). Mancha de precipitação assinalável a entrar pela zona norte do distrito de Vila real, a cota deverá descer bem agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2018 às 23:46)

A massa de ar mais frio começou a entrar +- há 1h, pelo que a temperatura começou finalmente a descer.

Temp. atual: 5.9ºC (quase que tinha regressado aos 7ºC depois de ter parado a chuva)

O céu encontra-se muito nublado com abertas muito ocasionais.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Fev 2018 às 00:28)

Boas. Algumas nuvens a circularem. Outra vez um vento manhoso..bah.
5.7°C // 63%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2018 às 09:00)

*2ºC* 
Céu muito nublado

Mínima: *-0.3ºC*


----------



## Serrano (4 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

Manhã de sol no Sarzedo, mas com a temperatura sem passar de 3°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2018 às 11:06)

*Em, Pitões Das Júnias, Vila Real, Portugal*


----------



## Bajorious (4 Fev 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia. A mínima só foi aos 4.3°C, porque a ventania não parou em toda a noite.

Agora estão 5.4°C // 43%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2018 às 11:47)

Boas ...e a secura continua ,sol e nuvens altas ,com 9.2ºC e um vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2018 às 12:18)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens e sol, 9,3°C e vento de nordeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

Um apiário, "vestido" de braco, em Montalegre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2018 às 13:25)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens passageiras ,com 10.4ºC e um vento fresco e seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Boas ...tudo igual ,com 10.7ºC e o vento mais calmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Boas...por aqui a sirene dos bombeiros a tocar ,o fórum está muito lento ,as nuvens por aqui estão congeladas...nada cai,com 9.1ºC,que mais estará para acontecer .


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Aqueles cenários no Alentejo.... Acho que se nos próximos dias não vir nem um floco... 

E pronto começa a minha choraminguice...

Sigo com 8.8ºC  e céu nublado com muitas abertas


----------



## Bajorious (4 Fev 2018 às 18:13)

Nao sei onde previram aguaceiros para todo o interior até Portalegre... Até o BestWeather falhou... Isto porque basicamente foi um dia quase limpo.

5.2°C // 45%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2018 às 18:17)

Bajorious disse:


> Nao sei onde previram aguaceiros para todo o interior até Portalegre... Até o BestWeather falhou... Isto porque basicamente foi um dia quase limpo.
> 
> 5.2°C // 45%hr
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk



O GFS já há algum tempo que previa aguaceiros, hoje, para aquelas regiões, com variação das horas, mas previa:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...o-ate-3-dias-fevereiro-2018.9677/#post-652710


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2018 às 18:17)

Boas...houve fogo na mata nos Maxiais,nos arredores de CB,o fórum já voltou ao normal,e o pior as nuvens já desfixeram ...e nada caiu ,estamos mal ,com 8.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2018 às 18:18)

Boas...houve fogo na mata nos Maxiais,nos arredores de CB,o fórum já voltou ao normal,e o pior as nuvens já desfixeram ...e nada caiu ,estamos mal ,com 8.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

Ainda com 5.8ºC

Vento não falta

O céu já se encontra sobretudo limpo.


----------



## MipsUc (4 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Boas, 
Dados de hoje: Tmin: 1,2ºC e Tmax: 13ºC. Por agora estão: 5,4ºC (talvez a mínima seja batida antes da meia noite


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2018 às 20:04)

Imagens magníficas do "nosso Portugal"...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2018 às 20:34)

Boas ...já com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 6.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

*2.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Boas ...o vento de N já correr e seco,com 5.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

*0ºC*, a caminho de nova mínima do dia.
Já se nota alguma geada nos carros


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

Por aqui sigo com *1.0ºC* e mínima (2.4ºC) já batida.

O vento acalmou bastante, mas volta e não volta...


----------



## MipsUc (4 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

1,9°C, mas o vento não tem facilitado...


----------



## Bajorious (4 Fev 2018 às 23:49)

Boas.
3.9°C // 51%hr. Por vezes ainda aparecem umas rajadas de vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

Sigo com *0.4ºC* e brisa fraca


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2018 às 00:22)

*-1.6ºC, *menos 0.7ºC que no dia 3 de Fevereiro( em que atingiu os -2.3ºC) a esta hora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 00:47)

Chegada aos negativos agora... Mas quando é que é o dia que chega aos negativos antes das 00h? Espero que seja na semana que aí vem...

Temp. Atual *-0.1ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 02:00)

Prossigo com *-0.7ºC*, mais devagar que isto é impossível Entretanto começou a gear.


----------



## dahon (5 Fev 2018 às 02:45)

Aqui vai com -2.6°C. Por este andar vai ser uma mínima interessante. Caso o vento não apareça até ao nascer do sol.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens para este e -3,2°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2018 às 07:59)

Geada
Vista de leste e de sul


----------



## MipsUc (5 Fev 2018 às 08:15)

Bom dia,
Mínima de -2,6ºC. Temperatura altual: -2,4,ºC e muita geada 
Aqui só chegou ao negativos após as 2h da manhã 

Edit: Mínima mais baixa desde que faço registos


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2018 às 08:20)

Já neva

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 08:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já neva
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


Em Bragança ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 2.8°C. Uma miséria portanto.
Actual de 3.9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2018 às 10:09)

*4.9ºC, *céu pouco nublado

Mínima:* -2.8ºC*, mais baixa do ano, está difícil de atingir os -3ºC.
15ª mínima negativa do ano.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 12:24)

Boa tarde. A mínima acabou por ir até aos *-2.4ºC.*

Pela manhã estava tudo gelado, geada abundante e até algum gelo em locais sombrios.

Para já iniciou-se o crescimento vertical, no céu pairam assim montes de cumulus mediocris.

Se cá chegar precipitação decente durante a tarde, é muito natural que o Caramulo possa ver aguaceiros de neve, já aqui pelo buraco não conto com isso.


----------



## Z13 (5 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

Boas, a minha mínima ficou nos *-4,1ºC*.
De manhã ainda pudemos sentir um pequeno aguaceiro de neve, mas isolado... não há precipitação...
Por agora céu nublado com algumas abertas e *6,9ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2018 às 12:37)

Começam a surgir "negras" do topo da serra  e já vão encobrindo o sol. Entretanto precipitação só no mar... Bah.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2018 às 12:51)

Foi apenas uns flocos... 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2018 às 12:52)

Boas ...continua tudo sequinho ,manhã limpa e de momento mais nublado com nuvens a virem do lado Espanha ,com 9.9ºC e vento de N.

Dados de ontem 4.8ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2018 às 13:43)

Boas.

Esta manhã, por volta das 8.20h, ainda presenciei alguma precipitação de graupel. O meu carro marcava -2ºC e apresentava uma pequena acumulação de finas partículas de graupel. 

7ºC, algumas nuvens e um pouco de sol por agora.


----------



## MipsUc (5 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

10,4°C e céu nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2018 às 14:27)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...disto não passamos ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 14:29)

Parece-me que já começou a animação na Serra da Malcata e zonas limítrofes,


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 14:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...sol e nuvens...disto não passamos ,com 10.3ºC.



Acho que vão a caminho @ALBIMETEO


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

Vinha dizer isso. Estão a entrar pelo interior centro vindas de Espanha. A ver se se intensificam as que vêm na direcção Guarda-Covilhã.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 14:43)

Bajorious disse:


> Vinha dizer isso. Estão a entrar pelo interior centro vindas de Espanha. A ver se se intensificam as que vêm na direcção Guarda-Covilhã.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


Está a prometer bem para aí!


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2018 às 15:45)

Boa tarde!

Soube à pouco que houve um aguaceiro de neve em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo a cerca de 650m de altitude.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2018 às 16:00)

Assim gosto mais  .
Mas ainda só cairam uns pingos..
9.0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Fev 2018 às 16:02)

Bajorious disse:


> Assim gosto mais  .
> Mas ainda só cairam uns pingos..
> 9.0°C
> 
> ...


Estranho, parece que a cota por aí não está tão baixa assim...


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2018 às 16:07)

*9.3ºC*
Vista para Este





e Sudeste


----------



## Serrano (5 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

E já cai neve na Covilhã, embora sem perspectivas de acumular...


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2018 às 17:27)

c0ldPT disse:


> Estranho, parece que a cota por aí não está tão baixa assim...


Há pouco estava na zona baixa da cidade. Agora a 680 mts estão 6.3°C e ainda há alguma luz solar.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2018 às 17:27)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui acabou de cair algum graupel. O aguaceiro começou com chuva, mas no fim já era graupel. Pena ter sido breves minutos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 18:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Estranho, parece que a cota por aí não está tão baixa assim...



Pois e talvez não estivesse mesmo. O GFS estava bastante diferente do ECMWF, colocando pouco frio aos 850hPa, o que adicionado ao freezing level superior a 1000m   e  a células pouco vigorosas, fez  subir certamente a cota de neve:





E cá ficou patente a lotaria que são estes aguaceiros... O GFS e ECMWF colocavam alguma precipitação para aqui durante a tarde, pois bem, secura ad infinitum

Qual neve qual quê... Receio bem que este episódio de frio esteja arrumado para aqui...


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

Aqui fica também o registo perto das 17h:20m de uma célula com bigorna em dissipação, presumo que seja a que assinalo no radar:


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 18:49)

Por agora ainda 6.1ºC 

Vento gelado e céu limpo. Cá para mim ainda não é hoje que vai aos negativos antes das 00h


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2018 às 18:57)

*4.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

Boas...de tarde as nuvens a rondar a cidade,finalmente choveu ,cerca das 17h30m,pouca mais deu para molhar a estrada,estava no centro da cidade,pelo meu bairro acho  que choveu menos ,isto não pêga ,com 6.8ºC e meio nublado.


----------



## baojoao (5 Fev 2018 às 19:27)

Neve. Há muito que perdi esperanças. Já estou vacinado...vá 90% vacinado, pois há sempre aquela esperança residual.
Eu já ficava contente com chuva...é que se janeiro até trouxe ligeiramente mais chuva que 2017,fevereiro foi o mês que mais choveu no ano passado e até agora zero 
Hoje foi um dia como tantos outro,pouco nublado, esteve muito nublado ppr volta das 14:30 mas durou pouco. Temperatura aceitável. Vaga de frio!?!?!? E um vento que me lixa as voltas de bike. Resumindo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Zoelae (5 Fev 2018 às 19:32)

O meu termómetro já marca -0,4 ºC na zona de Vinhais.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2018 às 19:46)

Boas, pelas 16 horas pingou bem, por agora algumas nuvens e 7,3°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 20:14)

Vento a abrandar um pouco, *4.7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

Boas, a temperatura baixou de repente para 3,4°C, brrr


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 21:00)

*3.9ºC,* o vento tanto enfraquece como até regressa moderado e de leste.

Enquanto ele é de leste não é muito mau para a descida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

Boas ...limpo e já corre o vento de N...é o costume ,com 5.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 11.1ºC.


----------



## MipsUc (5 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

Temperatura atual: 4,1ºC e com alguma brisa de Leste e Nordeste por vezes. 
Máxima: 12,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2018 às 21:21)

Torre e os seus atuais, agradáveis, *-7,3ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 21:58)

Ainda *3.8ºC *

O vento permanece fraco a moderado e agora sobretudo de norte... Assim a mínima não vai longe, já me faz lembrar a entrada continental do ano passado, uns com mínimas extremamente baixas e eu aqui com a ventania, fiquei a ver navios...


----------



## MipsUc (5 Fev 2018 às 22:22)

Por aqui 2,6ºC e agora sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

Definitivamente o vento fraco a moderado não descola daqui hoje... Continuam algumas rajadas temporárias de leste, mas predominantemente de norte.

Desta forma e a este ritmo vai ser difícil entrar nos negativos até...

Temp. Atual : *3.3ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2018 às 23:15)

Boas.
*2.5ºC* // 50%hr.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2018 às 23:25)

*1ºC*
HR: 68%
Vento fraco de NE

_Wind Chill_ de -5ºC no aeródromo às 23h


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 23:45)

Cada vez está melhor, estavas-te a queixar do vento moderado? Pois toma lá vento forte

Vai uma sensação térmica lá fora Bom e quase já passou mais uma hora e a temp. nem se mexeu... a não ser no sentido do aquecimento,* 3.4ºC*

Precipitação já não tenho, agora o frio também já era

Que rico evento...


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2018 às 00:27)

*0.5ºC
*
_wind chill _de -6.2ºC no aeródromo
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5


----------



## Bajorious (6 Fev 2018 às 00:33)

*2.1ºC* // 51%hr.

Por vezes, e assim do nada, vêm umas rajadas de vento bem fortes..


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2018 às 01:49)

*-0.4ºC*


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2018 às 02:20)

O vento parou!!
*-1.6C*


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia, geada e céu limpo com -3,3°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 07:47)

*-9,7ºC* de mínima na Torre. 
Agora estão *-9,4ºC*.


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2018 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, a primeira geada severa deste 2018 (o janeiro foi bem fraquito). -9ºC na relva e, no abrigo, mínimas da ordem de -7ºC em várias estações. -5ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2018 às 07:57)

*-2ºC *Céu limpo
Mínima: *-4.2ºC*


----------



## MipsUc (6 Fev 2018 às 08:12)

Bom dia,
O vento estragou tudo 
A temperatura andou a noite toda a dançar entre os positivos e os negativos. Resultado? Não se vê geada lá fora. No entanto tenho um tanque meio de água que está congelado. É a primeira vez este ano. Quando o vento parou, a mínima foi de -2,9ºC.
Temperatura atual: 0ºC


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (6 Fev 2018 às 08:36)

Por vila real quando sai do trabalho o meu carro marcava -6 , neste momento sigo com -3


----------



## Bajorious (6 Fev 2018 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Ainda não foi desta que registei valores negativos. Mínima de 0.7°C. As rajadas estragaram os valores, caso contrário seria uma mínima daquelas.

Agora 2.1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2018 às 13:47)

Boas ...hoje não se pode andar com as mãos fora dos caboucos...congelam logo ,este ventinho gelado e seco ,com 9.3ºC e algumas nuvens a norte .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2018 às 14:59)

Boas ...nuvens altas e baixas a chegar ,com 8.6ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2018 às 15:11)

Boa tarde.

Péssima noite, como puderam observar a partir das 23h comecei  a perder a vontade completa de fazer relatos...

A mínima chegou aos *-2.0ºC quase sem geada*, o vento foi de tal forma intenso e frequente que conseguiu secar quase na totalidade todas as gotículas de orvalho, ainda deu para começar a gelar a água dos bebedouros das aves do quintal, fora isto nada mais aconteceu. E só foi aos -2ºC porque a partir das 5:30 o vento reduziu circunstancialmente...

O evento está arrumado para mim. Amanhã vai ser ainda pior que segunda-feira, chegará mais nebulosidade e um freezing level elevadíssimo durante o período que podia chegar precipitação. Como o núcleo da bolsa de ar frio ainda é menos expressivo, não espero nem ponta de aguaceiros para aqui, acabou-se! Sexta é mais do mesmo, e ainda por cima com um sistema frontal.... Bragança e Cova da Beira que se vão preparando, porque mais uma vez se tiver que haver alguma coisa é aí!

De resto, venha a chuva porque estes eventos tiram-me do sério...Ainda bem que não me iludi muito, que é para desilusão ser mais suave.... Prossigo há 7 anos a colher desilusões...

"Fim da choraminguice!"


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2018 às 15:27)

Fresco por aqui, 5,7ºC e céu nublado, com 6,0ºC de máxima. 
Nos vasos, ainda não fundiu completamente a água que tinha gelado durante a noite, aqui na varanda.


----------



## Norther (6 Fev 2018 às 15:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Péssima noite, como puderam observar a partir das 23h comecei  a perder a vontade completa de fazer relatos...
> 
> ...




Vamos ver Neves, estas são mais propicias para Bragança.

Por aqui esta ser uma tarde de nebulosidade alta com uma temperatura que tem rondado os 7ºC, com vento por vezes moderado de norte.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (6 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Péssima noite, como puderam observar a partir das 23h comecei  a perder a vontade completa de fazer relatos...
> 
> ...



Concordo contigo!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2018 às 17:20)

Boas ...nuvens altas  e o ambiente a ficar fresquinho ,com 7.8ºC e o vento mais fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2018 às 17:27)

Muita nebulosidade para O e SO, de resto acho que o vento que está a esta hora já deixa adivinhar o que aí vem em termos de mínimas...

Temp. atual: 7.4ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2018 às 17:50)

Esta manhã. No fundo deste vale os valores de temperatura mínima costumam ser ainda mais baixos que na estação do IPMA, que fica no topo de uma colina.





Por agora ainda algumas nuvens e 4,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã. No fundo deste vale os valores de temperatura mínima costumam ser ainda mais baixos que na estação do IPMA, que fica no topo de uma colina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que a geada não chegou a derreter! 

Quando vivia aí lembro de isso acontecer nos lugares sombrios, por vezes a persistência de geadas em dias sucessivos dava quase a ideia de neve acumulada.


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2018 às 18:10)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que a geada não chegou a derreter!
> 
> Quando vivia aí lembro de isso acontecer nos lugares sombrios, por vezes a persistência de geadas em dias sucessivos dava quase a ideia de neve acumulada.



Sim, isso acontece mais facilmente nas situações anticiclónicas puras, aquelas em que não há vento, nem nuvens durante o dia. Hoje, com os valores mínimos muito baixos, é possível que tenha aguentado em alguns locais, apesar do vento e da nebulosidade que se manteve durante o dia.

A nebulosidade é um fator muito negativo para impedir que a geada se mantenha durante o dia, pois não permite que ocorram perdas por irradiação.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Na estação do IPMA em Bragança a temperatura horária ainda desceu aos* -7.2ºc* (curioso para ver a mínima real )






Ali perto, e mais frio, só mesmo no congelador da Sanábria


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Pôr-do-sol há 10min:













Entretanto lá anda o vento à solta... 6.4ºC atuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2018 às 18:27)

"Quase a chegar ao cume da Serra do Larouco. 
00:00h"


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2018 às 18:43)

Boa noite, 
por Bragança a temperatura balizou entre capicuas!!* -7,7ºC* de mínima e *8,8ºC *de máxima!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

Boas ...vento mais fraco e virou para NNE e seco,com 5.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2018 às 19:23)

*3.6ºC*, temperatura semelhante à de ontem por esta hora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2018 às 19:33)

Boas, 7,7°C e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2018 às 20:14)

+0.3 que ontem pela mesma hora. Já se sabe de quem é a culpa

Sigo assim com* 5.0ºC *


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

Por agora 4,8°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2018 às 20:59)

Parece que o vento ouviu os meus murmúrios e foi soprar para outra freguesia, certamente ele ainda volta porque gosta muito deste sítio

-1.2ºC que ontem pela mesma hora * 2.7ºC*


----------



## MipsUc (6 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

Por aqui 4,3°C e vento de leste...


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2018 às 21:25)

Boa noite, após alguns dias de testes em minha casa e depois de verificar que a medição da temperatura era bastante correcta, hoje fiz a instalação de uma câmara gsm(câmeras de caça) , num terreno junto ao rio tuela, entre Vinhais e Bragança a cerca de 700 metros de altitude, é uma zona de grandes inversões térmicas, a câmera está junto ao solo e neste momento já marca - 9°!

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2018 às 21:30)

*2ºC*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Fev 2018 às 21:34)

Com vendaval, a Covilhã nunca é _notícia_ pelas mínimas...mas pelas máximas! Hoje a estação_ Meteoestrela_, na zona alta da cidade, não passou dos 4,3ºC e mesmo na zona mais baixa/arredores da cidade (IPMA do aeródromo e estação da Boidobra no _Weatherlink_) não passaram dos 8ºC. Obviamente que da sensação térmica  nem se fala, pois aí já estamos no domínio dos negativos....


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Martim, na Serra de Nogueira, com a barragem congelada, foto de Olinda Ferro:


----------



## Bajorious (6 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Boas.
3.0°C // 51%hr. Vento fraco, às vezes moderado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Parece que o vento ouviu os meus murmúrios e foi soprar para outra freguesia, certamente ele ainda volta porque gosta muito deste sítio
> 
> -1.2ºC que ontem pela mesma hora * 2.7ºC*



Nem 1h sem vento tive... Cá está ele, para as curvas! Deve ter ido só jantar...

SOBE SOBE,  2.9ºC


----------



## Bajorious (6 Fev 2018 às 21:46)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Com vendaval, a Covilhã nunca é _notícia_ pelas mínimas...mas pelas máximas! Hoje a estação_ Meteoestrela_, na zona alta da cidade, não passou dos 4,3ºC e mesmo na zona mais baixa/arredores da cidade (IPMA do aeródromo e estação da Boidobra no _Weatherlink_) não passaram dos 8ºC. Obviamente que da sensação térmica  nem se fala, pois aí já estamos no domínio dos negativos....


Precisamente. Hoje na zona da estação ao meio-dia estava nos 6°C. A partir daí foi sempre a descer.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2018 às 21:52)

Boas ...vento continua fraco e ,com 4.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.1ºC / 9.6ºC .


----------



## Zoelae (6 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

Pela minha terra a mínima foi de -5,5 °C.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2018 às 22:16)

*2.6ºC*
HR:74%
Vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

Se não é o vento são as nuvens... Não tenho mesmo sorte nenhuma...
Sem vento, e com muita nebulosidade alta  2.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

*1.1ºC * e mais abertas agora, mas predomina um céu bastante nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Fev 2018 às 00:12)

Por aqui 2.4°C.
O vento é quase nulo. Vamos ver...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 00:16)

*1.5ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2018 às 01:15)

Só agora chegou aos negativos:
*-0.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Fev 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia, geada mais intensa que ontem, -3,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Norther (7 Fev 2018 às 08:03)

Bom dia, por aqui sem vento com temperaturas rondar -2ºC com céu limpo, no fundo do vale rondam os -4ºC pelo termómetro do carro.


----------



## MipsUc (7 Fev 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -2,6ºC e muita geada.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2018 às 09:16)

Boas.

Valores mínimos um pouco mais altos hoje.

A minha mínima ficou em -3,5ºC, céu limpo e -2,2ºC neste momento. Na estação do IPMA a mínima terá siddo na ordem de -6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 09:36)

Já nos* 2.9ºC*, aquece rápido.
Mínima:*-3.8ªC*

Fui deixar um termómentro junto ao Rio Pavia para ver se registo uma mínima inferior a -5ºC amanhã!!





Deixei-o perto de Tondelinha, onde a ribeira de Mide encontra o Pavia.


----------



## baojoao (7 Fev 2018 às 10:06)

Por aqui o meu auriol registou -2,7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia,
céu limpo e *4,4ºC*
A mínima ficou nos *-6,3ºC



*


----------



## Bajorious (7 Fev 2018 às 10:24)

Bom dia.
Finalmente negativa! Mínima de *-0.1ºC*. Só não entendo como é que não há geada nos locais habituais e noutras vezes com temperaturas superiores... Mesmo que tenha havido vento foi mínimo... 

Actual de 1.9ºC.


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2018 às 10:37)

Bajorious disse:


> Bom dia.
> Finalmente negativa! Mínima de *-0.1ºC*. Só não entendo como é que não há geada nos locais habituais e noutras vezes com temperaturas superiores... Mesmo que tenha havido vento foi mínimo...
> 
> Actual de 1.9ºC.



Terá sido por causa da falta de humidade?


----------



## Bajorious (7 Fev 2018 às 11:10)

belem disse:


> Terá sido por causa da falta de humidade?


Fui confirmar os valores e é possivel. Não passou dos 52%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2018 às 12:08)

Boas ...sol  e por cá continua tudo sequinho ,com 8.9ºC e o vento .


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2018 às 12:26)

Mais uma vez, a mínima foi de* -2.4ºC*, nada de extraordinário...

A geada foi um pouco mais abundante, de resto segue a secura, e lá começam a crescer algumas nuvens.


----------



## jonyyy (7 Fev 2018 às 12:35)

Boas, dias frios e secos por estas bandas , mínima de - 2,6C e atual 2,7C com vento desagradavel de Norte

Quando se esquecem dos expressores de rega ligados .. Da nisto..


----------



## jonyyy (7 Fev 2018 às 12:53)




----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2018 às 13:30)

Parque eixo atlântico em Bragança ( foto de Lisete Reais)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Fev 2018 às 13:54)

pla web de mogadouro ja deve haver precipitaçao ao longe...


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Fev 2018 às 14:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pla web de mogadouro ja deve haver precipitaçao ao longe...


Já neva em Macedo de Cavaleiros e Alijó pelo menos, segundo a Meteo Trás os montes
Edit: Também em Carrazeda de Ansiães, cota 600 confirmada pelo menos no interior


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

Neva um pouco por aqui também.


----------



## jonyyy (7 Fev 2018 às 14:30)

Pequenas "fonas" a cair  com ceu pouco nublado


----------



## marcoguarda (7 Fev 2018 às 14:46)

jonyyy disse:


>




O que é isso?


----------



## jonyyy (7 Fev 2018 às 14:50)

marcoguarda disse:


> O que é isso?



É gelo de se terem esquecido de desligar a rega durante a noite lool


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2018 às 15:02)

Boas ...sol e nuvens e o vento ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 15:08)

*8ºC*
Vento moderado.
Vista para Sudoeste


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2018 às 15:32)

Mais uma nuvem que larga 3 ou 4 flocos.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2018 às 15:39)

Mais intenso agora. Não são flocos, é mesmo graupel muito pequeno.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2018 às 16:08)

O aguaceiro de graupel.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2018 às 16:13)

Também neva na minha aldeia, Paradela de Monforte, Chaves.


----------



## jPdF (7 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

Cortinas de neve ao fundo. Temp: 7,1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 16:37)

Li no meteo tras os montes de relatos de neve em Lamego ..alguém confirma ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Humidforest (7 Fev 2018 às 16:51)

joselamego disse:


> Li no meteo tras os montes de relatos de neve em Lamego ..alguém confirma ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Confirmou-se, temporária queda de neve "seca" durante 2-3 minutos, bonito de se ver


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2018 às 16:53)

Voltamos a ter um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Humidforest disse:


> Confirmou-se, temporária queda de neve "seca" durante 2-3 minutos, bonito de se ver


Obrigado Humidforest.
Há fotos ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Humidforest (7 Fev 2018 às 16:59)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado Humidforest.
> Há fotos ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Foi tão repentino e passageiro que apenas deu para apreciar


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 17:01)

Humidforest disse:


> Foi tão repentino e passageiro que apenas deu para apreciar


Já foi bom ! 
As primeiras horas de precipitação na sexta poderão ser de neve antes de passar a chuva em Lamego ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

Freita montemuro e marao!
8°c a 350M
Cá baixo 10°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Fev 2018 às 17:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Freita montemuro e marao!
> 8°c a 350M
> Cá baixo 10°c
> 
> ...


Bem me parecia que via cortinas de neve montemuro!!! Ta a nevar na gralheira.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

Por aqui o que está a dar é virga, mas daquela bem branca 

E há pouco parecia estar a nevar na parte norte do Caramulo.

Temp. atual: 8.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2018 às 17:49)

Boas ...céu mais limpo e vento mais fraco,com 7.6ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 18:20)

Temperatura bem baixa já,* 4ºC*(menos 1ºC que ontem a esta hora)

Queda de neve em Lamego


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 18:23)

Nickname disse:


> Temperatura bem baixa já,* 4ºC*(menos 1ºC que ontem a esta hora)
> 
> Queda de neve em Lamego


Espectáculo ! Merci Nickname

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2018 às 18:34)

Boas ...céu limpo  e quase sem vento,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 19:18)

*3ºC*
HR:70%
Vento fraco


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Fev 2018 às 19:41)

Boas,  céu limpo de manhã, início da tarde com muito vento e a aparecer nuvens, de momento há menos, com 5,4°C, mínima de -4,3°C e máxima de 11,3°C, vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Fev 2018 às 19:54)

Pelo que já vi da previsão para Sexta-feira acho que para a neve que aqui NÃO vai cair e para POUCA chuva que deve cair mais valia ser outro dia de sol.. Só vem estragar o Corso de carnaval dos garotos e nada vai contribuir para a seca. Tristeza.

2.9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:26)

O nosso "pequeno" Portugal, tem tanto de belo, como de magnífico.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Fev 2018 às 20:45)

Boas, por agora 1,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

Boas ...limpo e o vento continua fraco,com 4.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.8ºC / 10.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 21:30)

*2.3ºC*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (7 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

A estação da Boidobra, nos arredores da Covilhã, vai lançada esta noite: *- 0,2ºC*...A mínima, às 7h45min. foi de *- 4,1ºC*!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (7 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A estação da Boidobra, nos arredores da Covilhã, vai lançada esta noite: *- 0,2ºC*...A mínima, às 7h45min. foi de *- 4,1ºC*!



Já *- 0,6ºC*, quase nem dá tempo de escrever...


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

Vento para dar e vender...

Temp. atual:* 4.0ºC ainda*


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2018 às 22:24)

Por aqui (Praça Camões) a temperatura vai caindo bem!!
*-2,4ºC* actuais!
Promete!


----------



## beiras18 (7 Fev 2018 às 22:42)

Tinha posto aqui umas fotos dos mapas relacionadas com as últimas saídas terem desiludido bastante, mas que mantinha as esperanças para surpresas na sexta. Devido à minha inexperiência aqui no fórum, ao tentar editar, retirei a publicação, era para voltar a colocar mas não vale a pena pois irá tender sempre a piorar mais, algo qual Portugal já está habituado, e continuo assim a "alimentar o sonho". Aproveito para deixar aqui a previsão do Ipma para esta zona, qual só vi há momentos...
O meu consciente diz-me que é exagerado, mas por outro lado, uma voz maior diz-me que será desta. Já no ano passado Fevereiro foi o nosso mês da sorte. É um pressentimento que me acompanha, a ver vamos.... Não tenho grandes expetativas, e para ser sincero é o melhor para não sair desiludido, mas caso não haja nada para estes lados, ao menos que os Bragantinos tenham sorte, pois imagens iguais às de Janeiro são super bonitas de se ver






Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

Esta manhã em Fornos de Algodres.
Foto foi tirada por um colega de trabalho.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 23:02)

O vento não dá descanso.
*2.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

"Olhó" vento fresquinho!!  Está barato está baratoe dá desilusões! 

Sigo com uns fantásticos 3.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2018 às 23:17)

Por aqui a temperatura tem caído desde as 19h. Vamos com -3,0ºC. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Fev 2018 às 23:55)

Estável desde as 21 horas nos 2.5°. Mas com um ventinho de leste bem fresquinho.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2018 às 00:03)

O alarido nos media :
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-02-07-Frio-proibe-sair-a-rua-durante-a-noite-em-Viseu

Pois então - Bem vindos àquela que pode ser a noite com recordes de temperatura mais baixa deste Inverno 

Espera lá, temperatura mais baixa deste inverno   +0.6ºC que ontem à mesma hora...

Temp. atual 1.7ºC

Aguardo ansiosamente por uns -3ºC


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2018 às 00:40)

Boas.
*1.5°C* // 52%hr. 
Por estes lados o vento ainda não deu sinal esta noite.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2018 às 02:51)

Ainda não houve nem um minuto em que o vento conseguisse parar na totalidade, segue muito fraco mas não chega!!

Temp. atual: *-0.5ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Fev 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia, -5,0°C, céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2018 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de geada. Mínimas de -7ºC em várias estações aqui perto, no meu sensor -5ºC.

Espero não ter muita geada no carro. Quando os valores são assim mais baixos costuma haver bem menos geada.


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2018 às 07:55)

Céu limpo, vento nulo, alguma geada.
*-3.5ºC
*
Mínima: *-3.9ºC*
Várzea da Serra foi aos -6.8ºC


----------



## MipsUc (8 Fev 2018 às 08:12)

Bom dia,
Mínima de -2,2ºC. Temperatura atual: -1,1ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2018 às 08:25)

Bragança ( Foto de Lisete Reais)


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2018 às 09:35)

Bom dia.
A mínima foi de 0.5°C, portanto mais meio grau do que na noite passada.. bah.

Actual de 1.5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (8 Fev 2018 às 09:42)

Hoje fiquei-me pelos -1.4ºC. Geada nem vê-la. Comparativamente com ontem, hoje está mais vento logo pela manhã.
Nas Fontanheiras, junto ao Rio Dão, parece que a mínima foi de -6,5ºC, o que não é surpreendente, pois tem menos vento que aqui.


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2018 às 09:43)

ahaha sinceramente custa-me muito acreditar neste valor, não o vou sequer considerar, o sensor estava totalmente envolto em gelo quando lá cheguei!!!!
Estava também a 1 metro do chão, e não aos 1.5m recomendados.
Ainda assim, fica o registo:





Mas o  carro de facto indicava -4ºC a 200 metros do rio às 9h00, bastante próximo dos -4.7ºC do sensor





Certas partes do rio tinham uma fina camada de gelo


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 12:23)

Nickname disse:


> ahaha sinceramente custa-me muito acreditar neste valor, não o vou sequer considerar, o sensor estava totalmente envolto em gelo quando lá cheguei!!!!
> Estava também a 1 metro do chão, e não aos 1.5m recomendados.
> Ainda assim, fica o registo:
> 
> ...


Podias envolver o sensor interior numa saca plástica, não sei até que ponto é bom isso apanhar gelo/humidade  Hoje fiz isso e salvaguardou o sensor bastante, apenas o sensor exterior tinha algum gelo mas nada demais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

Boas ...hoje mais fresco,apesar de haver sol,com 8.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 13:01)

Mais uma excelente foto, não sei se algum responsável por esta página tem aqui conta no fórum, mas de salientar que todas as páginas de meteorologia amadora pelo nosso país fora tem feito um excelente trabalho, de divulgação.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 13:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma excelente foto, não sei se algum responsável por esta página tem aqui conta no fórum, mas de salientar que todas as páginas de meteorologia amadora pelo nosso país fora tem feito um excelente trabalho, de divulgação.


É do @Flaviense21 se não me engano


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2018 às 14:31)

Esta manhã, aqui à porta de casa.





Com estes valores já pouca geada se forma.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2018 às 14:36)

Por volta do meio dia, o rio Sabor, aqui muito perto de Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2018 às 15:09)

Boas ...sol e o ambiente continua ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2018 às 16:59)

*7.5ºC
*
Vista para a Serra da Estrela
*



*


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2018 às 17:32)

Boas. Céu limpo. 4.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2018 às 17:53)

A mínima do presumível dia mais frio do ano, não passou de *-1.2ºC.*

Atualmente sigo com 7.3ºC e vento fraco. O céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Boas ...a tarde a terminar com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## baojoao (8 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

Nickname disse:


> *7.5ºC
> *
> Vista para a Serra da Estrela
> *
> ...


Quase sem neve. Que tristeza...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lmg (8 Fev 2018 às 19:45)

Boas

Hoje a mínima ficou pelos -4.1ºC e a máxima pelos 14.5ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2018 às 20:57)

a frente começa a chegar ao interior..
montalegre ja deve nevar nao?
gralheira falta pouco!


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 21:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a frente começa a chegar ao interior..
> montalegre ja deve nevar nao?
> gralheira falta pouco!


Penso que ainda não se trata da frente...


----------



## huguh (8 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

vai chovendo por aqui !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Boas ...já meio nublado ,com 6.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 0.8ºC / 9.9ºC .


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

Péssimas notícias, Lamego, Vila Real e Boticas com CHUVA!  No entanto água-neve na Vila do Gerês (400m), tudo segundo a Meteo Trás os Montes


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (8 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

4°c e já chove em vila real


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

Chuviscos e 5.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2018 às 21:54)

Aguaceiro de granizo agora, e parece trazer também algum graupel muito pequeno!

Tipicamente o que os americanos chamam sleet!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Sleet mais intenso 5.4ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aguaceiro de granizo agora, e parece trazer também algum graupel muito pequeno!
> 
> Tipicamente o que os americanos chamam sleet!



Sim, o sleet, ou granizo muito pequeno, é um tipo de precipitação sólida por vezes associado a este tipo de situações, avanço de uma frente quente.


----------



## jPdF (8 Fev 2018 às 22:27)

Também sleet por aqui...4.1C

Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

Dan disse:


> Sim, o sleet, ou granizo muito pequeno, é um tipo de precipitação sólida por vezes associado a este tipo de situações, avanço de uma frente quente.



Exato:





Sleet aqui infelizmente passou a ser uma raridade, relativamente à pseudo-frente fria que aí está a chegar não espero grande coisa Talvez o Caramulo possa ver ainda neve.

Temp. atual : 5.0ºC


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

Boas.
*3.6ºC* // 43%hr.
E a frente a chegar..


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 00:05)

lmg disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje a mínima ficou pelos -4.1ºC e a máxima pelos 14.5ºC.


Em Lamego 14,5? Nem no IPMA estava prevista essa temperatura máxima ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Fev 2018 às 00:16)

Começa a chuviscar. 3.4°, sem nenhum vento. Que bom que era amanhã acordar com tudo branquinho. 
Como é bom sonhar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2018 às 00:18)

Bom, o céu permanece muito nublado e com 4.8ºC, há horas que a temperatura está assim... eventualmente com a chegada da frente ainda vai subir...


----------



## JCARL (9 Fev 2018 às 00:39)

Já chuvisca em Vila Velha de Ródão (é água não é espuma!).
Temperatura: 6,6 ºC


----------



## Bajorious (9 Fev 2018 às 01:11)

A primeira linha de precipitação deixou apenas o chão borrifado.

Actual 3.4°C // 56%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2018 às 02:26)

Aguaceiros certinhos 4.5ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (9 Fev 2018 às 07:32)

Bom dia por aqui em vila real o meu carro marca 2°c e ceu muito nublado!
Se chove se ainda acreditava em alguma coisa...


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2018 às 07:57)

Bom dia, alguma precipitação e 4,5°C, deve ter nevado na Serra do Açor mas a falta de visibilidade não dá para confirmar.


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2018 às 07:59)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 0.2ºC mas como era de esperar a 1500m está mais quente, com 1.7ºC.
Pela meia noite ainda caiu  graupel mas foram apenas uns minutos. Sobre a manha choveu um pouco e neste momento esta nublado mas não chove com a temperatura rondar os 0.2ºC sem vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2018 às 08:27)

c0ldPT disse:


> É do @Flaviense21 se não me engano



Obrigado!

Graças a uma rede de quase 23K seguidores que nos enviam muitos e bons registos a página tornou-se num caso de sucesso, aliás estive na TSF na semana passada a falar deste projecto, não sei se ouviram:

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interi...em-casa-para-medir-a-temperatura-9092075.html

Também saiu em vários médios de comunicação nacionais e regionais:

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/met...mpo-real-onde-cai-neve-na-regiao-9076800.html

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...-ajuda-a-informar-em-tempo-real-onde-cai-neve

http://www.diariodetrasosmontes.com...es-ajuda-informar-em-tempo-real-onde-cai-neve


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2018 às 09:08)

2mm. uma fartura


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2018 às 09:27)

Parabéns pelo projecto @Flaviense21


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Graças a uma rede de quase 23K seguidores que nos enviam muitos e bons registos a página tornou-se num caso de sucesso, aliás estive na TSF na semana passada a falar deste projecto, não sei se ouviram:
> 
> ...



Muitos parabéns @Flaviense21


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2018 às 09:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Graças a uma rede de quase 23K seguidores que nos enviam muitos e bons registos a página tornou-se num caso de sucesso, aliás estive na TSF na semana passada a falar deste projecto, não sei se ouviram:
> 
> ...


Bom dia. 
Os meus parabéns pelo teu projeto, muito sucesso é o que te desejo. 
Vi a notícia através do teu post na tua página. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (9 Fev 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.1°C.
Actual 2.8°C // 81%hr. Céu pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (9 Fev 2018 às 10:07)

baojoao disse:


> 2mm. uma fartura


Por aqui não acumulou nada


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2018 às 10:17)

Céu pouco nublado
*7.3ºC*
Mínima: *2.2ºC*
ACumulado: *1.8mm*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Fev 2018 às 12:09)

Então, os membros de Bragança estão a dormir até agora? @Dan @ferreira5 Nada?  A desilusão à noite foi grande se calhar


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2018 às 12:32)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Então, os membros de Bragança estão a dormir até agora? @Dan @ferreira5 Nada?  A desilusão à noite foi grande se calhar


Por acaso desta vez não tinha grandes espectativas... Era uma situação parecida mas com algumas diferenças em relação a Janeiro... A maior preocupação nem é a falta de neve, é a falta de chuva! 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

Boas ...a chuva que caiu...mau se deu por ela ,foi de madrugada e fraca,tudo tapado e o ambiente na rua ,com 6.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Fev 2018 às 12:44)

Boas pelas 06.00 da manhã estavam 4° aos 300 MTS pelo que deve ter nevado pela serra do açor , hoje dia de folga , nos dias anteriores dias bem frios pela serra do açor devido ao Windchil ainda assim nada comparado com outros invernos e já lá vão mais de 25 a altitudes superiores aos 1100 MTS diariamente.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2018 às 13:01)

Boa tarde. A mínima desceu aos 3.3ºC com muita nebulosidade e até chuviscos. 

Tive hoje a confirmação que ainda nevou no Caramulo, no entanto a precipitação foi insuficiente para gerar acumulação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2018 às 14:31)

Boas ...já com sol e algumas nuvens ,já algum tempo,com 9.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por acaso desta vez não tinha grandes espectativas... Era uma situação parecida mas com algumas diferenças em relação a Janeiro... A maior preocupação nem é a falta de neve, é a falta de chuva!
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk



Pois é, a precipitação que chegou aí ao nordeste foi muito pouca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2018 às 15:43)

Boas...de momento sem sol,mais nublado ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2018 às 17:03)

Boas...de momento céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2018 às 19:44)

Boas..nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2018 às 19:59)

Hoje, apesar do vento muito fraco/nulo a temperatura vai descendo vagarosamente. Já não há o frio que havia em altitude

Temp. atual: *5.6ºC*

De assinalar que mais uma vez não consegui registar temperaturas negativas antes das 00h, infelizmente tem sido este o potencial das últimas entradas continentais


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2018 às 20:17)

Boas,  5,9°C e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2018 às 20:36)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Então, os membros de Bragança estão a dormir até agora? @Dan @ferreira5 Nada?  A desilusão à noite foi grande se calhar



Aqui quase não houve precipitação, ou seja, passou-se mais ou menos como estava modelado.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2018 às 20:40)

Dan disse:


> Aqui quase não houve precipitação, ou seja, passou-se mais ou menos como estava modelado.


Mas é impressionante esta tarde fui dar uma volta, tipo Carragosa, Paramio, Mofreita e os aguaceiros eram intensos e frequentes, na zona de Braganca Sol... 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Boas...vento fraco e céu limpo,com 7.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.3ºC / 10.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

Nem hoje o desgraçado do vento me largaEstava tão calmo...

Temp. atual: *4.1ºC*


----------



## Zoelae (10 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

Mínima do dia atingida imediatamente antes da meia-noite: +0,3 °C. A máxima foi de 7,4 °C


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Fev 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 3,0°C de momento.


----------



## MipsUc (10 Fev 2018 às 09:15)

Bom dia, 
Mínima de 0,3ºC e com muito pouca geada.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2018 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 2,3ºC, mínima de -0,7ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2018 às 11:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Graças a uma rede de quase 23K seguidores que nos enviam muitos e bons registos a página tornou-se num caso de sucesso, aliás estive na TSF na semana passada a falar deste projecto, não sei se ouviram:
> 
> ...


Parabéns pelo projeto, @Flaviense21 !


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2018 às 11:20)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 4.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens altas ,já que não chove...pelo menos haja ar mais quente na rua,as casas parecem um congelador ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2018 às 12:01)

Um pombo torcaz que pousou num pinheiro aqui em frente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2018 às 13:13)

Boas ...mais sol e quente...tass melhor na rua do que em casa ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2018 às 14:10)

Lamego,
Boas,
Céu com algumas nuvens 
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C
57% HR 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2018 às 15:08)

Boas ...muito sol e quentinho ,já sabia bem,depois de uns dias bem ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Fev 2018 às 15:48)

Boas por aqui sol com algumas nuvens o vento sopra fraco , sigo com 12.5°

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2018 às 16:16)

Boas ...o solinho continua a comandar ,com 13.7ºC...muito bom...será desta que vêm por ai .


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2018 às 18:10)

Boas,
Já de regresso a Gondomar,
Tarde passada em Lamego 
Sol e algumas nuvens 
Máxima de 10°C
Atual de 7,9°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2018 às 18:28)

Peso da Régua 
13°C atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

Boas...grande corte na ...não há maneiras ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 10.2ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2018 às 20:32)

Uma recordação...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2018 às 22:28)

Boas...noite calma com vento fraco,com 7.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2018 às 23:57)

Boas.
6.4°C. Céu mais nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia, sigo com 8,9°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2018 às 10:33)

Boas, morrinha com 10,2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2018 às 10:35)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2018 às 10:48)

9.5°C no Sarzedo, com o céu a ficar muito nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

Boas, 13,0°C e 0,2mm acumulado, continua a morrinha.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2018 às 13:36)

*10.6ºC*
Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro, vai chuvisando com alguma intensidade.
Acumulado:*0.3mm*
Mínima: *6.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2018 às 14:03)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ...muito bom ambiente ,e vai de abrir as janelas viradas ao sol para entrar o ar quente,a casa parece um congelador ,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2018 às 15:29)

Boas...mais nuvens e vento moderado de WNW,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2018 às 16:28)

Um passeio até à lagoa das éguas (1800m) na Sanábria, esta manhã. As condições meteorológicas é que não eram as melhores, muito vento, chuva e até neve.


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2018 às 16:53)

chuva intensa nos ultimos 15 minutos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2018 às 17:30)

Boas...por aqui o sossego da chuva continua ...é só ver nuvens a passar ,com 13.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2018 às 17:31)

De momento não chove, 13,5°C e 0,7mm.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

*9.8ºC*
Chuva fraca
*0.6mm*


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2018 às 18:14)

*9.7ºC*
Chuva moderada
*2.3mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2018 às 18:42)

Boas, depois de um aguaceiro o acumulado subiu para 1,5mm e de momento temperatura a descer, agora com 12,5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

Não chove.
*9ºC
2.8mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2018 às 22:14)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 10.5ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 17.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 3,5°C, acumulado depois das 24 horas 0,5mm.


----------



## criz0r (12 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

Boas,

Este fim de semana, fiz uma visita relâmpago à Serra da Estrela e acabei por apanhar ainda alguma neve a partir da Santa. sensivelmente a 1600m.
Registei com a Auriol uma temperatura de -2,8ºC no Maciço central pelas 13h. Já não me lembrava do que era uma sensação térmica de -5ºC com vento forte .
Partilho algumas fotos que tirei lá por cima,






















Visibilidade excelente para as Montanhas mais próximas como a Gardunha, Malcata, Caramulo etc, inclusivé penso ter conseguido ver o Almanzor, Gredos mas não tenho a certeza,


----------



## Stinger (12 Fev 2018 às 11:42)

Mesmo pouquissima neve ! Cada vez tem menos .

Ha uma decada atras era ver 2 metros de espessura , hoje nem na torre 

Enviado do meu Huawei mate 10 pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Fev 2018 às 13:32)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Este fim de semana, fiz uma visita relâmpago à Serra da Estrela e acabei por apanhar ainda alguma neve a partir da Santa. sensivelmente a 1600m.
> Registei com a Auriol uma temperatura de -2,8ºC no Maciço central pelas 13h. Já não me lembrava do que era uma sensação térmica de -5ºC com vento forte .
> ...


Fotos excelentes, lindas! Infelizmente a verdade é que a neve já não é o que era, no início de fevereiro tem neve como se fosse abril As coisas estão mudar a um ritmo alucinante, no século passado segundo sei até o marão aqui ao lado tinha metros de neve, nada mais é assim


----------



## criz0r (12 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

@c0ldPT obrigado  . Por acaso o ano passado também por esta altura, apanhei um dos maiores nevões na Serra e na Cova da Beira visto que apanhei neve desde o Fundão até à Covilhã. e nem consegui ir à Torre. Mas de facto, lembro-me de ir várias vezes no Carnaval à Estrela em miúdo e a neve era quase sempre garantida até muito perto de Manteigas. Este ano tem havido realmente um deficit de elemento branco até no Maciço.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2018 às 15:44)

Boas ...muito sol na rua e melhor ambiente por casa em temperatura ,hoje mais fresco em relação a ontem,mas o sol continua quente,com 13.1ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2018 às 18:26)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2018 às 18:41)

Boas...hoje sem manta ,a temperatura a descer bem,com 8.9ºC e um fresco de WNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2018 às 20:27)

Boas, 7,1°C e algumas nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2018 às 21:36)

Boas...ceu limpo e vento fresco,com 6.3ºC...de cima da mínima da noite passada.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

Boas. 3.4°C
Céu algo nublado

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2018 às 00:58)

*-0.8ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (13 Fev 2018 às 01:01)

*3.0°C* // 65%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (13 Fev 2018 às 07:26)

neve na gralheira.
Aqui a mínima foi -0,4ºC. Agora 2.3ºC. Já caíram umas pingas, mas nada de especial


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2018 às 07:32)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado e 1,7°C.


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2018 às 07:49)

Bom dia.

Por aqui chuvisca e já caíram uns pequenos flocos também.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

Neste momento é visível alguma neve acumulada no aeródromo de  Bragança:






A estação segue com 0ºc 


EDIT: neva neste momento, podem ver em directo e ao segundo aqui:

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2018 às 08:58)

Acabou mesmo por nevar, ainda continua, e até vai acumulando nas superfícies mais frias.


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2018 às 09:11)

Aqui na rua até acumulou um pouco em algumas superfícies.









Parece que já está a parar.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2018 às 09:18)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Neste momento é visível alguma neve acumulada no aeródromo de  Bragança:
> 
> ...




Agora com melhor visibilidade, a acumulação nas serras ( ao fundo) em volta do aeródromo parece razoável, vamos ver o resto do dia, pois está prevista precipitação:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2018 às 09:23)

Aqui perto, mas a uma cota um pouco mais elevada.


----------



## MipsUc (13 Fev 2018 às 09:35)

Bom dia, 
Mínima de -1,6ºC. 
Por agora 2,3ºC e o chão um pouco molhado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2018 às 10:50)

Boas ...hoje mais ,vento moderado ,com 9.3ºC e vão chegando nuvens baixas .

Dados de ontem 4.8ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Fev 2018 às 11:06)

5.5°C no Sarzedo, com o céu a apresentar aspecto de que a chuva aproxima-se.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2018 às 11:38)

*4.3ºC*
Nevoeiro e chuva fraca.
Mínima: *-2.1ºC*
Acumulado:* 0.5mm*


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2018 às 12:08)

Chove com 3,1ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2018 às 12:09)

"Fotos de hoje 
8:30h
Montalegre
A queda de neve já deu lugar à chuva,"


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2018 às 14:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Fotos de hoje
> 8:30h
> Montalegre
> A queda de neve já deu lugar à chuva,"



Nevadas muito fracas este ano em todo o lado, vamos ver se nos safamos em março


----------



## Bajorious (13 Fev 2018 às 14:57)

Boas. A mínima foi aos 0.9°C.
Choveu certinha durante a manhã, às vezes puxada com algum vento.
Actual 7.3°C, vai pingando.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

*7.5ºC*
Chuva fraca
*2.3mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2018 às 15:53)

Boas, por aqui vai chuvendo fraco,  10,8°C.


----------



## MipsUc (13 Fev 2018 às 17:03)

Boas,
Por agora 9ºC com 4,8mm de acumulado. Vai chovendo embora miudinha.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

Chuviscos.
*8ºC
3mm*, miséria!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2018 às 17:20)

Boas...mais um dia a ver as nuvens a passar ,nem pensar ,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Fev 2018 às 19:08)

Boa noite. A mínima desceu aos *-0.5ºC*, e hoje junto das 6h:30m chovia de forma fraca mas também de forma bastante arrastada com 0.5ºC, tenho ainda a relatar a ocorrência em São Miguel do Outeiro de neve derretida/água-neve aos 380m, aqui não me parecia efetivamente uma chuva muito normal, mas não consegui discernir se havia qualquer coisa sólida lá pelo meio, se a chuva fosse mais intensa talvez conseguisse ter percebido, podia ter vindo à rua, mas de pijama não me apeteceu Ficarei para sempre na dúvida do que estava a ver

Entretanto a estação da Ermida leva quase 5mm acumulados, e mantém-se a chuva fraca.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2018 às 20:23)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, por aqui vai chuvendo fraco,  10,8°C.


10,6°C e 0,5mm de precipitação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Fev 2018 às 20:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. A mínima desceu aos *-0.5ºC*, e hoje junto das 6h:30m chovia de forma fraca mas também de forma bastante arrastada com 0.5ºC, tenho ainda a relatar a ocorrência em São Miguel do Outeiro de neve derretida/água-neve aos 380m, aqui não me parecia efetivamente uma chuva muito normal, mas não consegui discernir se havia qualquer coisa sólida lá pelo meio, se a chuva fosse mais intensa talvez conseguisse ter percebido, podia ter vindo à rua, mas de pijama não me apeteceu Ficarei para sempre na dúvida do que estava a ver
> 
> Entretanto a estação da Ermida leva quase 5mm acumulados, e mantém-se a chuva fraca.



Este aguaceiro junto das 6h:20min/6h:30m apanhou-me bem desprevenido, não estava à espera, tanto que foi um amigo de São Miguel do Outeiro que me acordou, mas parece que o Caramulo desta vez conseguiu reativá-lo com a orografia:






(desculpem as imperfeições do GIF)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2018 às 21:11)

Boas...tudo igual ,continua tudo sequinho ,com 9.0ºC e algum vento de W.

Dados de hoje 1.2ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## MipsUc (13 Fev 2018 às 22:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Este aguaceiro junto das 6h:20min/6h:30m apanhou-me bem desprevenido, não estava à espera, tanto que foi um amigo de São Miguel do Outeiro que me acordou, mas parece que o Caramulo desta vez conseguiu reativá-lo com a orografia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era para me ter levantado cedo porque havia essa possibilidade, mas não acreditei e talvez nem visse nada...


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2018 às 22:35)

*8ºC*
*4.3mm*


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Fev 2018 às 22:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Este aguaceiro junto das 6h:20min/6h:30m apanhou-me bem desprevenido, não estava à espera, tanto que foi um amigo de São Miguel do Outeiro que me acordou, mas parece que o Caramulo desta vez conseguiu reativá-lo com a orografia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O ipma fala em 400/600m de cota de neve logo é de todo possível que isso tenha acontecido


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

c0ldPT disse:


> O ipma fala em 400/600m de cota de neve logo é de todo possível que isso tenha acontecido



Pois parece que eles à última da hora decidiram descer a cota, sim, porque só falavam em cota de 600m antes. A situação não foi muito bem vista pelos modelos, que estavam muito radicais na ausência de frio relevante em altitude para nevar a cotas mais baixas. Fora hoje é sempre assim por norma... Em eventos em que há frio instalado e chegada de precipitação, os modelos são um pouco cegos nas cotas.

Agora acho é que a esta hora os membros de Viseu, estão todos fulos, porque certamente devem ter aparecido por lá flocos, ou pelo menos água-neve mais consistente... Já eu aqui estou arrependido de não ter ido para a rua de pijama


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2018 às 07:44)

Bom dia, ontem a precipitação acomulou apenas 0,7mm e hoje ainda a zero, 12,0°C com ceu carregado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2018 às 10:25)

Boas...por aqui continua tudo igual...sequinho ,só nuvens a passar,a estrada está só molhada é o mesmo que zero de ,com 9.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## baojoao (14 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

Por aqui acumulou 9 mm


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

Chuviscos
*8.8ºC
*
Acumulados
diário:* 1.8mm*
evento: *6.6mm*
mensal:*12.4mm*
anual:*102.9mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2018 às 13:44)

Boas...tudo igual,sequinho ,uns dos meus vizinhos,..que vi ,que andou no quintal a fazer uns regos na terra,para plantação...cerca de vinte cm de fundo,e a terra estava completamente sequinha ,a erva no campo já está ficar amarela e torcida...falta de chuva ,com 13.2ºC e haver as nuvens a passar .


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2018 às 15:23)

*10.5ºC*
Chuva fraca, vento moderado.
Acumulado: *3.3mm*


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2018 às 16:24)

*10.6ºC*
*4mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2018 às 16:39)

Boas...tudo igual,tudo tapadinho,hoje nem o sol apareceu ,com 12.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MipsUc (14 Fev 2018 às 17:24)

Boa tarde,

A temperatura atual é 11,5ºC e 6,4mm de acumulado do dia de hoje. Chove embora muito miudinha.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

*10.5ºC*, vento fraco.
Chuva constante ao longo de toda a tarde, até cai com alguma intensidade, pena ser tão miudinha.
*4.4mm*


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2018 às 19:14)

*10.3ºC*
*4.8mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2018 às 19:37)

Boas, morrinha desde as 15:00 com acumulado de 0,2mm, 12,0°C.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2018 às 20:37)

*10.3ºC
5.3mm*


----------



## Bajorious (14 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Boas. Chuva mais consistente a cair desde as 19h. 
Temp. actual de 9.0°C.

13.8 mm (via MeteoEstrela)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

Boas...nuvens de passagem a dar lugar já hás estrelas ,sem direito a ,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2018 às 22:28)

*10ºC
5.8mm*


----------



## Bajorious (15 Fev 2018 às 00:27)

8.7°C.
Parou a chuva mas mantém-se nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (15 Fev 2018 às 05:00)

Evolução da cobertura de neve (em amarelo) na Serra da Estrela neste inverno à vista do Sentinel. Nota: Não há imagens de todos os dias nem tomei as de dias nublados sem visibilidade.

- Data de início:............................................................................. 21 de novembro
- Data de finalização:.................................................................... 9 de fevereiro
- Data dos primeiros traços de neve a vista do satélite:......... 16 de dezembro
- Data da maior superfície nevada:............................................ 15 de janeiro








Comparação 15 de janeiro de 2017 - 15 de janeiro de 2018:


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Fev 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 12,1°C e 0,2mm de precipitação.


----------



## baojoao (15 Fev 2018 às 10:38)

17mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2018 às 11:48)

Boas...hoje houve nevoeiro e o tempo mais fechado ,a vai sendo adiada e retirada em cada saída ,não passamos disto ,com 11.5ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2018 às 13:40)

Boas...continua nublado,algum vento de SW,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## MipsUc (15 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Boa tarde,
8mm de acumulado desde as 00h de hoje até agora e sigo com 12,2ºC de temperatura. Continua o "molha tolos" ou morrinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Boas...de momento céu mais aberto e com sol ,com 14.0ºC e algum vento de SSW.


----------



## Nickname (15 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

*11ºC*
Mínima:*9.9ºC *(2ª mais quente do ano)

Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, chuva fraca ou chuvisco constantes ao longo de todo o dia.
*6.4mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2018 às 19:18)

Boas...só nublado e sem vento ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

Boas, chuva fraca com 13,4°C e 2,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Boas...só nublado e vento muito fraco,com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Fev 2018 às 21:51)

*10.4ºC
6.6mm
*
Acumulado mensal: *24mm* (22% da média de Fevereiro)


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Fev 2018 às 07:14)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado e 12,4°C.


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2018 às 11:40)

Bom dia, temos o céu encoberto com vento fraco do quadrante SE com a temperatura a rondar os 10ºC.


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2018 às 11:46)

Pela Torre está um dia de sol, deve estar linda a paisagem, com as nuvens mais baixas e a sua volta, uma ilha...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Boas ...o sol vai aparecendo,depois uma manhã mais nublada ,sem vento e o ambiente vai aquecendo,com 17.5ºC...sabe bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2018 às 16:55)

Boas...continua a tarde quente e cheio de sol,parece Primavera ,com 17.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Fev 2018 às 17:33)

Céu pouco nublado.
*13.5ºC
*
A manhã ainda foi húmida como nos últimos dias, já a tarde foi amena e solarenga!!
*15.5ºC*/*9.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2018 às 19:10)

Boas...hoje foi um final de dia com céu limpo ,já alguns dias que não acontecia ,vento fraco e com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2018 às 21:40)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 11.1ºC...de cima da mínima da noite passada a temperatura.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Fev 2018 às 01:22)

Boas.
7.6°C // 81%hr. Nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (17 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

O sol vai ganhando espaço entre as nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.2°C.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2018 às 11:51)

Uma andorinha não faz a primavera, mas duas talvez já façam. Esta manhã observei, pela primeira vez nesta temporada, andorinhas aqui perto de casa.

Na nevada da manhã do dia de carnaval desloquei-me até um bosque de choupos e carvalhos aqui perto, onde era bem audível o som dos pica-paus. As cegonhas também já andam por aqui desde janeiro, mas a vegetação ainda não mostra grandes sinais de mudança.

O dia segue cheio de sol, mas vão evoluindo alguns pequenos cumulus, 11,3ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2018 às 13:53)

Boas...nublado ...mas já estêve menos nublado pela manhã com sol meio entremeado ,com 16.0ºC e sem frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2018 às 17:10)

Boas...por aqui já houve bons momentos com sol ,nuvens altas e médias ,com 15.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Boas...céu limpo e o vento virado para N,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2018 às 21:52)

Boas...corrente de NNE presente ,com 10.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Fev 2018 às 01:01)

Boas.
7.5°C // 59%hr. Algumas rajadas de vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2018 às 08:29)

Boas, ontem foi um dia de primavera com 19,0°C de máxima, hoje houve um pouco de geada, mínima de 0,5°C e atual de 4,6°C co muito sol e poucas nuvens altas.


----------



## Serrano (18 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

5.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2018 às 10:47)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,sol meio entremeado ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2018 às 14:50)

Boas ...tarde de primavera e cheia de sol quente ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2018 às 18:50)

Boas, máxima de 17,7°C e atual de 12,9°C com algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2018 às 18:59)

Boas...mais um dia a terminar com céu limpo,vento fraco,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2018 às 21:00)

Boas...já com vento de NNE,temperatura lenta a descer,com 11.3ºC...sem frio .

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 15.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2018 às 21:03)

Boas, 8,6°C de momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Fev 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 6,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2018 às 15:18)

Boas...céu mais limpo logo pela manhã...de momento mais nublado por nuvens altas e médias ,com 17.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2018 às 20:24)

Boas...nuvens altas e algum vento de WNW,com 12.0ºC...sem frio .


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Fev 2018 às 20:27)

Dias de estabilidade ... Tempo primaveril, as andorinhas já começaram a chegar, as processionárias aproveitam os últimos pinheiros que não arderam, começa a pairar o cheiro a mimosa, enfim, espero que isto mude brevemente.

As máximas e mínimas andam bem amenas para a época, nem parece Fevereiro, ainda hoje a mínima mal passou os 10ºC .

Entretanto o céu hoje apresentou nuvens até interessantes, houve espaço para virgas logo ao início da manhã, nuvens lenticulares, entre outras, pena não ter tido a máquina comigo.

Ainda fiz alguns registos do poente:


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

Boas, hoje o céu esteve com algumas nuvens altas,  algumas vezes mais nublado, máxima de 16,8°C e mínima de 6,5°C, de momento 8,9°C.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Fev 2018 às 22:45)

Boas. Dia monótono. Quase primavera, não fosse um vento fresco durante o dia.

10.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (20 Fev 2018 às 00:24)

9.8°C // 55%hr. Pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2018 às 07:42)

Bom dia, céu limpo e sol a aparecer com 2,0°C e geada pouco visível.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2018 às 12:21)

Boas ...céu limpo e o sol quente,dia de primavera,com 17.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.9ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2018 às 20:17)

Boas, máxima de 19,5°C, atual de 10,2°C e mínima de 1,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2018 às 21:01)

Boas, a temperatura vai descendo, agora com 8,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (21 Fev 2018 às 00:34)

Boas. Céu limpo, vento fraco com algumas rajadas.

8.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2018 às 07:50)

Bom dia, já muito sol com céu limpo e uma boa camada de geada, -0,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

Pouco há a dizer destes últimos dias, geada de manhã e algum calor à tarde.
Hoje pode ser um dia um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores e amanhã ainda deve arrefecer mais.

Esta manhã, por volta das 7:20h, mínimas da ordem de -3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

Boas, céu limpo e 12°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

Boas, 8,0°C e máxima de 18,4°C, mínima de -0,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (21 Fev 2018 às 21:44)

Boas. 7.2°C // 48%hr. Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2018 às 22:16)

Boa noite,
mais um dia primaveril por Bragança...
Geada pela manhã (mínima de *-2,4ºC*) e uma tarde solarenga (máxima de *14,3ºC*)
Neste momento vento fraco e *2,8ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (22 Fev 2018 às 00:38)

5.7°C // 43%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2018 às 07:27)

Bom dia, geada bem visível com -1,0°C e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (22 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.2°C. A HR foi baixa com vento à mistura portanto geada nem vê-la.

Actual 2.6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Fev 2018 às 13:26)

Boas por aqui também formação de geada , mesmo pela serra está agradável.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2018 às 14:42)

Mais um dia bem agradável por aqui.

A manhã foi de geada e com mínimas perto de -5ºC, mas agora o sol e a ausência de vento possibilitam um ambiente agradável, mesmo com 9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Fev 2018 às 15:36)

Boas,
a mínima na minha zona foi de *-3,5ºC* às 7h34...
por agora céu limpo, muito sol e* 9,8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2018 às 19:35)

Boas, máxima de hoje nos 17,6°C, mínima de -1,3°C, por agora 7,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

3,5°C por agora.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (22 Fev 2018 às 23:48)

Boas. 5.7°C // 37%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Fev 2018 às 00:50)

Desceu bem desde há 1h atrás.

4.7°C // 38%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia, geada, bastante frio com -2,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Fev 2018 às 10:37)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.5°C.
Actual 2.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2018 às 11:18)

Bom dia!
Por Bragança a geada também foi intensa! Mínima de *-5.0ºC *na minha estação!
Por agora céu limpo, sol agradável e *3,7ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

Boas mínima de -3.2° , pela serra a temperatura nos 7 com vento de leste.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2018 às 19:25)

Boas, mínima de hoje nos -3,6°C e máxima de 17,0°C, atual de 7,2°C e céu limpo tal como todo o dia.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2018 às 21:59)

Últimos 2 dias sem história, mínimas relativamente elevadas com a impossibilidade de formação de inversões térmicas devido ao vento do quadrante leste, quase permanente, resultante da proximidade à cut-off presente no mediterrâneo.

Hoje a mínima foi de 2.2ºC e ontem de 1.7ºC, como se pode ver são valores extraordinários

Para já 5.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## cookie (23 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

Hoje os meus pais registaram -5 na zona de Mirandela... Frio...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Fev 2018 às 00:06)

Boas. 3.6°C // 25%hr.
Humidade miserável..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Fev 2018 às 02:29)

Baixou a 2.3°C.
30%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (24 Fev 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia,
Mínima de -2,4ºC. Temperatura atual -1,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2018 às 07:57)

Deixo aqui um pequeno levantamento das mínimas mais baixas da rede Wunderground.

Vidago,Chaves: *-8,0ºC*
Outeiro Seco,Chaves: *-7,7ºC*
Antas,Penedono:* -7,7ºC*
Grandais,Bragança: *-7,3ºC*
Várzea da Serra,Tarouca: *-7,2ºC*
Covelo,Covilhã: *-6,8ºC*
Boidobra,Covinhã: *-6,5ºC
*
Certamente que houve locais mais remotos com canalizações congeladas.
**


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2018 às 08:59)

Mais um dia agradável em perspetiva.


Alguma geada com mínimas de -7ºC / -6ºC aqui na cidade. No meu sensor -3,7ºC de mínima. Ainda -2,5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Fev 2018 às 12:42)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.5°C.
Actual de 7.4°C // 20%hr. Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2018 às 14:00)

Boa tarde, 
Lamego 
Céu limpo 
Temp.atual de 11°C
36% HR 
1006 hPa 
............
Tenho algumas aap de tempo a dar neve terça de manhã para Lamego ...
Hummm!
Será? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2018 às 16:04)

Boa tarde!  A noite acabou por me surpreender , não esperava que com todo aquele vento houvesse uma mínima negativa, mas a verdade é que ainda desceu aos *-1.9ºC* , quase sem geada dado o ambiente muito seco, mas com todos os pequenos recipientes de água congelados.

Para já segue-se um dia bastante ameno, com 13.1ºC atuais.


----------



## Serrano (24 Fev 2018 às 18:16)

8ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 11ºC, num dia de sol quentinho...


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2018 às 18:51)

Boas,
Despeço -me com uma foto tirada em cima da  Ponte sob o Rio Douro ( Régua ) 
12°C atuais 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Fev 2018 às 19:54)

Boa noite, céu limpo durante todo o dia, mínima -4,4°C, máxima de 18,1°C, por agora 6,5°C e pressão atmosférica em 1006hPa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2018 às 20:59)

Boa noite,
mais um dia de estabilidade por Bragança.
Geada pela manhã mínima de *-6,9ºC* na Praça Camões, e uma tarde solarenga com uma máxima de *12,4ºC*.
Neste momento ambiente tranquilo e *1,6ºC *(um pouco acima da temp. de ontem pela mesma hora, 0.3ºC às 21h)


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Sem vento e com 4.7ºC (-0.5ºC que ontem pela mesma hora)


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

Ainda 2.7ºC


----------



## Bajorious (25 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

Boas. 5.0°C // 35%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Fev 2018 às 07:26)

Bom dia, céu limpo e geada moderada com -2,8°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (25 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

Sol a brilhar no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 5°C.


----------



## Cesar (25 Fev 2018 às 11:45)

Manha com geada, sol neste momento vento com aumento.


----------



## MipsUc (25 Fev 2018 às 12:15)

De manhã havia geada. Agora muito sol e já quente. A mínima ficou-se pelos -1,6ºC. Temperatura atual de 18ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Fev 2018 às 14:53)

Boas. Mínima foi de 2.9°C.
Actual de 9.8°C
Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2018 às 18:34)

Este ano está tudo mais atrasado, mas já começa a haver alguma flor de amendoeira no sul do distrito. 
Junto à barragem do Sabor, Moncorvo. 












Destes últimos anos, este está a ser aquele em que o inverno se está a aguentar até mais tarde, talvez resultado do tempo mais fresco e seco, agora em fevereiro.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Boas, hoje esteve muito quente, máxima de 20,5°C, mínima de -3,0°C. O vento esteve moderado a forte a partir do meio dia até às 16:00 do quadrante leste. De momento algumas nuvens altas e 12,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia, camada de geada fraca com 0,1°C.

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, de norte para sul o céu está assim:












Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (26 Fev 2018 às 20:16)

Boas. Linha de precipitação a tocar Castelo Branco mas tem perdido intensidade pelo que vejo no radar...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Boas, hoje a máxima  foi de 20,8°C, mínima -0,9°C, atual de 12,5°C ainda sem chuva e céu muito nublado.
 Pressão 1003hPa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:36)




----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2018 às 21:25)

Boas, 11,4°C sem chuva, 1004hPa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (26 Fev 2018 às 21:58)

11.0°C // 44%hr. Nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2018 às 23:29)

Por aqui 9.6ºC com céu muito nublado.

Neste momento é notória a colisão da frente quente contra uma área de ar mais seco, que basicamente a está a desintegrar. Quem diria que a fronteira entre massas de ar seria a uns escassos km(s) daqui, ou pelo menos assim parecia.






Basicamente, tanto quanto entendo, este ar seco deverá começar a perder energia dado o aumento de tempo da sua saturação (até à reativação da frente quente), e à simultânea chegada de ar mais frio da siberiana. Julgo que deverá criar-se uma espécie de inversão térmica na região norte e centro, ocorrendo a subsidência deste ar para as camadas mais baixas da atmosfera, fazendo descer o freezing level em altitude. Tudo dependerá da extensão desse frio acumulado e da altura do teto de nuvens para a ocorrência de neve a cotas mais invulgares.  Agora há algo que não está completamente claro para mim, e tem a ver com a reativação prevista da frente, tanto quanto parece a colisão da massa de ar mais quente com a massa de ar progressivamente mais fria, deverá reiniciar o processo de formação de nuvens, mas não sei se será condição suficiente. Julgo que haverá mais qualquer explicação para esta reativação, não sei até que ponto não terá a ver com a formação desta vasta área depressionária de baixo geopotencial e até com a chegada de ar mais energético da EMMA, enfim gostaria de entender melhor o que irá acontecer...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 00:41)

Chuviscos  e 9.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 01:36)

Chuva fraca, 9.3ºC.

O vento de leste parece estar a acelerar e a temperatura no aeródromo de Viseu está a cair a pique! Ainda agora estavam quase 11ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5#history


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2018 às 01:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui 9.6ºC com céu muito nublado.
> 
> Neste momento é notória a colisão da frente quente contra uma área de ar mais seco, que basicamente a está a desintegrar. Quem diria que a fronteira entre massas de ar seria a uns escassos km(s) daqui, ou pelo menos assim parecia.
> 
> ...




O que se passa é que há ar continental no interior da Peninsula, menos frio mas tambem muito seco, que tem entrado desde os últimos dias em território Português devido ao fluxo de SE.
Durante esta noite, o ar Siberiano vai entrar pelo norte da Peninsula, e vai consolidar a advecção de ar muito seco, mas desta vez também muito mais frio, sobre o norte da Península, enquanto que a sul teremos entrada de ar quente, a diferença dos dois vai estabelecer uma frente quente sobre o centro de PT amanhã.

Com o aproximar da EMMA e de vorticidade em altura ( que gera divergencia, e facilita a ascensão), amanhã o ar quente vai ser forçado a subir por cima do ar frio a norte, e vai gerar precipitação, essa precipitação vai cair em cima do ar seco e frio e vai gerar ainda mais arrefecimento evaporativo da massa de ar fria superficial, até esta atingir a sua temperatura do bolbo húmido.
Alem disso, o movimento ascendente do ar quente por cima do ar frio gera um arrefecimento da propria camada de ar quente que sobe, baixando o nivel da isoterma dos 0ºC.

Toda esta sequência de fenómenos físicos e termodinâmicos, são os responsáveis para que amanhã possa haver um bom nevão a cotas baixas, que poderá afetar muitas regiões do norte, antes do ar frio começar a retrair para norte, á medida que o fluxo de sul rompe com a inercia da massa de ar densa e fria superficial.
São tudo fenómenos difíceis de modelar, dependentes das características topográficas do território e também do comportamento exato dos elementos atmosféricos presentes....o mais certo é haver surpresas, quer no sentido de alguns locais poderem levar com muito mais neve do que o esperado e outros levarem com muito menos..e são de esperar também algumas situações de FZRA ou SLEET/precip mista.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 02:00)

stormy disse:


> O que se passa é que há ar continental no interior da Peninsula, menos frio mas tambem muito seco, que tem entrado desde os últimos dias em território Português devido ao fluxo de SE.
> Durante esta noite, o ar Siberiano vai entrar pelo norte da Peninsula, e vai consolidar a advecção de ar muito seco, mas desta vez também muito mais frio, sobre o norte da Península, enquanto que a sul teremos entrada de ar quente, a diferença dos dois vai estabelecer uma frente quente sobre o centro de PT amanhã.
> 
> Com o aproximar da EMMA e de vorticidade em altura ( que gera divergencia, e facilita a ascensão), amanhã o ar quente vai ser forçado a subir por cima do ar frio a norte, e vai gerar precipitação, essa precipitação vai cair em cima do ar seco e frio e vai gerar ainda mais arrefecimento evaporativo da massa de ar fria superficial, até esta atingir a sua temperatura do bolbo húmido.
> ...


Excelente explicação !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2018 às 02:05)

Alem da formação da frente quente bastante ativa amanhã, teremos uma descida da pressão causada pelos próprios processos de frontogentese e aproximação da EMMA, e isso gera um reforço da advecção diferencial, o ar frio e seco responde mais rapidamente a este processo, e gera uma camada de fluxo asgeostrofico de leste que vai atacar a massa de ar quente a sul, que responde subindo de forma geostrofica até ser evacuada pela corrente de jato em altura.

Esta luta de massas de ar costuma durar muito tempo em situações destas,sob territórios montanhosos e quando as massas de ar são muito distintas.


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2018 às 02:08)

O mais certo é os modelos errarem e os previsores errarem nestas situações.
Bem que podemos tentar antever os erros que os modelos têm, ou aplicar o melhor que sabemos a teoria, mas é extremamente dificil...eu bem que fiz a previsão para o BestWeather sabendo que o mais certo é que hajam falhas...um gajo achar que vai acertar numa situação destas só pode ser imbecil...heheh


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 02:09)

O IPMA baixou cota de neve 400/600 metros no interior norte e centro 
Atualizado à pouco tempo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 02:19)

stormy disse:


> O que se passa é que há ar continental no interior da Peninsula, menos frio mas tambem muito seco, que tem entrado desde os últimos dias em território Português devido ao fluxo de SE.
> Durante esta noite, o ar Siberiano vai entrar pelo norte da Peninsula, e vai consolidar a advecção de ar muito seco, mas desta vez também muito mais frio, sobre o norte da Península, enquanto que a sul teremos entrada de ar quente, a diferença dos dois vai estabelecer uma frente quente sobre o centro de PT amanhã.
> 
> Com o aproximar da EMMA e de vorticidade em altura ( que gera divergencia, e facilita a ascensão), amanhã o ar quente vai ser forçado a subir por cima do ar frio a norte, e vai gerar precipitação, essa precipitação vai cair em cima do ar seco e frio e vai gerar ainda mais arrefecimento evaporativo da massa de ar fria superficial, até esta atingir a sua temperatura do bolbo húmido.
> ...



Muito obrigado pela ajuda e correções!! Já tinha saudades deste tipo de esclarecimentos detalhados  ! Eu bem me parecia que a EMMA estava relacionada com a intensificação da frente, só não sabia mesmo como Relativamente à parte do arrefecimento evaporativo, sim, quanto mais seco for o ar, mais prolongada é a duração da sua saturação, por isso mais vapor de água consegue aceitar sem criar gotículas associadas a reações exotérmicas tornando a atmosfera mais fria, esta é uma das razões pela qual os flocos de neve têm a vida mais prolongada numa atmosfera seca, já que a cota desce mais facilmente.


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2018 às 02:22)

Para eventos no interior norte e centro consultem o Arome do meteofrance, que costuma dar boas indicações e ajuda ao diagnostico.

http://wxcharts.eu/?panel=default&m...plottype=10&lat=38.717&lon=-9.133&skewtstep=0


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2018 às 02:27)

Bom ver o @stormy de volta! Ainda melhor seria trazer neve para Viseu City!


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 02:32)

Chuva e 9.0ºC. Para aqui dificilmente espero ver alguma coisa, que é como quem diz não estou à espera de nada, se houver alguma neve será no Caramulo, veremos. Esta zona é um mundo à parte no que toca a neve, eventualmente se vir sleet já não é mau


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2018 às 02:53)

O olho mais treinado começa a ver os sinais á medida que a frente se vai construindo..


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2018 às 02:54)

Eish já n sei meter imgs no forum...que miseria..


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 05:06)

7.5ºC e chuva.

Por vezes surgem algumas rajadas moderadas de leste, a HR% não está muito elevada, este parâmetro pode ser muito importante no arrefecimento dos flocos através da sua sublimação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 05:39)

Em 30 min descida de 0.9ºC, não está nada mau

Temp. atual 6.6ºC com chuva fraca a moderada acompanhada de rajadas de leste.

Mais outra meia-hora assim e já deve haver algo no Caramulo

No aeródromo de Viseu: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5#history


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 06:24)

Por vila real sigo com 2°c


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 06:48)

Começa a cair umas bolinhas de gelo aquinem vila real


----------



## jPdF (27 Fev 2018 às 07:55)

0.5 °C e chuva. Fria mas 100% chuva.

Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2018 às 08:03)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado com aguaceiro certinho, a temperatura tem vindo descer e já vai nos 1.2ºC  com uma brisa de leste, pena a 1500m estar a rondar os 4ºC.
Não sei como está na Torre, os dados da estação do Alfredo pararam de transmitir ontem ao final do dia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2018 às 08:11)

Bom dia!
Em Viseu, chove.
What else?


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 08:23)

Por aqui 3.5°C e chuva moderada. 

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 08:25)

Em Várzea da Serra chove com -1,2C.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 08:25)

Bom dia!

Que pena... Vamos ver se a norte há mais sorte.

Alguém da Guarda?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 08:26)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra chove com -1,2C.



Será chuva gelada certamente. Precaução.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 08:26)

Em Lamego li relatos de água / neve às 6.30 da manhã !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (27 Fev 2018 às 08:33)

Por aqui 2ºC e chuva


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2018 às 08:35)

Freezing rain por aqui com - 2c!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 08:41)

Parece-me que a chuva já passou a neve na Gralheira.


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2018 às 08:47)

Por aqui vai chovendo, 0.8ºC la pelas Penhas da Saúde 3.6ºC, vai descendo, não consigo ver a temperatura na Torre


----------



## Renato Silva (27 Fev 2018 às 08:48)

Vai gelo/neve em vila real

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 08:50)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Parece-me que a chuva já passou a neve na Gralheira.


Acho que não. 

Em Várzea, a temperatura contínua a baixar, mas só vejo cair água.

O pluviometro não acusa nada. Deve estar tudo a congelar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 08:50)

Norther disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo, 0.8ºC la pelas Penhas da Saúde 3.6ºC, vai descendo, não consigo ver a temperatura na Torre


Isso explica bem onde deve andar o freezing level, talvez várias centenas de metros acima dos 1500m...

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 08:52)

Norther disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo, 0.8ºC la pelas Penhas da Saúde 3.6ºC, vai descendo, não consigo ver a temperatura na Torre


2,5C na Torre e 3,6C nas Penhas da Saúde, de momento.


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2018 às 08:52)

Em Trancoso um amigo me informou que cai de tudo, gelo, neve, e chuva congelante


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 08:52)

Li relato de neve em santa Marta Penaguião 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 08:54)

joselamego disse:


> Li relato de neve em santa Marta Penaguião
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Também recebi na minha página! Boa notícia


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2018 às 08:57)

AnDré disse:


> 2,5C na Torre e 3,6C nas Penhas da Saúde, de momento.





Não, esses 2.5ºC foram de ontem as 23:45h aquilo parou


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2018 às 09:01)

O "freezing level" deve estar bastante alto.
A massa de ar mais frio continental só se fará sentir na zona mais a norte da Beira Alta e em Trás os Montes.
Apenas aí as condições serão razoáveis para eventualmente cair a neve nas próximas horas.
Mas continuem a acompanhar, e relatem isso para quem já não vê neve a cair há vários anos...


----------



## CSOF (27 Fev 2018 às 09:02)

Bom dia, Já neva por aqui, com  0,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 09:05)

CSOF disse:


> Bom dia, Já neva por aqui, com  0,1ºC



Excelente! Boas notícias, promete!!!


----------



## MipsUc (27 Fev 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Por aqui apenas chuva com 2.0ºC de temperatura 
Ainda não é desta que volta a nevar por aqui 
O acumulado até agora é de 5,6mm


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 09:11)

Bolinhas de gelo em vila real 1.5 °c


----------



## Renato Silva (27 Fev 2018 às 09:12)

Pequenos flocos em vr

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 09:15)

Podia pelo menos vir uma carrada de sleet,  mas nem para isso... Em altitude deve haver pouco frio, nem vale a pena falar do Caramulo.  

Temp. Atual: 3.0°C e chuva moderada.

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 09:16)

Já cai neve com gelo


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2018 às 09:29)

Por aqui cerca de 0° e muita expectativa...


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 09:40)

Há alguém a reportar de Mirandela?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2018 às 09:48)

Aqui já ronda os 0ºC, pena mesmo la em cima rondar os 3ºC


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2018 às 09:53)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Já cai neve com gelo


----------



## Bajorious (27 Fev 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca
1.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2018 às 10:16)

Ja funciona a estação da Torre, está tanto frio cá em baixo com la em cima


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 10:33)

-1,5 e cai chuva com gelo como e possível?


----------



## VimDePantufas (27 Fev 2018 às 10:50)

Aérodromo de Bragança (ao vivo)
http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:51)

Falta de frio nos níveis susuperiores da amosfera


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 10:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Falta de frio nos níveis susuperiores da amosfera


então já não deve navar


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> então já não deve navar


Se o ar frio conseguir avançar para sul poderá... Mas a zona mais favorável será mesmo o Nordeste, pois é aí que o frio em altitude será mais consistente. 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 11:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se o ar frio conseguir avançar para sul poderá... Mas a zona mais favorável será mesmo o Nordeste, pois é aí que o frio em altitude será mais consistente.
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


Pois então aqui em vila real não devera nevar!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 11:10)

Entretanto, em Várzea da Serra, está assim:






Fotografia de Ana Freire.

-1,7ºC. Nada de neve. Apenas gelo.


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2018 às 11:11)

Hoje estou a trabalhar não posso tirar mais fotos . .. Continua chuva congelante com - 0,8C ..


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2018 às 11:13)

Hoje estou a trabalhar não posso tirar mais fotos . .. Continua chuva congelante com - 0,8C ..


----------



## tomalino (27 Fev 2018 às 11:33)

Neva em Torre de Moncorvo, segundo familiares.


----------



## baojoao (27 Fev 2018 às 11:51)




----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2018 às 11:52)

Por Bragança céu nublado mas sem precipitação. Temperatura actual de *2,5ºC* no centro da cidade. A mínima desta manhã foi de *-2,6ºC*. Curiosamente não me apercebi da formação de geada...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Falta de frio nos níveis susuperiores da amosfera







A superfície frontal faz a sua progressão lentamente para norte.

Para Bragança, a precipitação deverá chegar a partir do meio da tarde; é expectável queda de neve a partir das 23h00 de hoje até ao meio - dia de amanhã, segundo o YR. A próxima noite também deverá trazer muita neve para Montalegre (o IPMA prevê que a cota de neve se fixe aos 400/600 metros de altitude ao final do dia de hoje).

https://www.yr.no/sted/Portugal/Bragança/Bragança/varsel.pdf


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 11:54)

Z13 disse:


> Por Bragança céu nublado mas sem precipitação. Temperatura actual de *2,5ºC* no centro da cidade. A mínima desta manhã foi de *-2,6ºC*. Curiosamente não me apercebi da formação de geada...


Não há humidade (ou nao havia)


----------



## baojoao (27 Fev 2018 às 11:55)




----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 12:13)

Em Várzea da Serra das particulas de gelo vão-se acumulando por cima da água congelada.






-1,5ºC.


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2018 às 12:23)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir, já vai perto dos 2ºC, agora que venha a Ema, acho que é como se chama a tempestade que está entrar, para nos deixar boas chuvadas.


----------



## MipsUc (27 Fev 2018 às 12:37)

Por aqui estão 4,1ºC, 92% de HR e um acumulado de 7,6mm.
Pressão atmosférica: 1005hPA
Já há algum tempo que chove fraco.


----------



## Renato Silva (27 Fev 2018 às 12:49)

Neva com intensidade em Vila Real

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 12:54)

Renato Silva disse:


> Neva com intensidade em Vila Real
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


Já parou


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 12:56)

1.5°c em Montalegre ... Mas não chove.
Estou a ver que não vou ter sorte com a neve.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 13:03)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> 1.5°c em Montalegre ... Mas não chove.
> Estou a ver que não vou ter sorte com a neve.


Calma, ainda falta algum tempo para a precipitação chegar aí.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 13:08)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> 1.5°c em Montalegre ... Mas não chove.
> Estou a ver que não vou ter sorte com a neve.


Ate podes ter aqui em vila real esta -1 e nem vela e mais granizo


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 13:27)

Começa a nevar outra vez


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

E eu com 3°C e a chover por valongo...

Será que vai haver nevao a partir das 16h!?

Quer me parecer que sim...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Fev 2018 às 13:39)

Boas , sim o frizing level está alto neste momento pela manhã estava maias frio aos 300 MTS do que aos 1100 MTS , aos 300 MTS estavam 3 ° e aos 1100 4° , manhã marcada por chuva e chuviscos.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 13:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> E eu com 3°C e a chover por valongo...
> 
> Será que vai haver nevao a partir das 16h!?
> 
> ...


Em Valongo? Andas a sonhar


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Em Valongo? Andas a sonhar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 13:48)

Começa a nevar em Vidago! 350 metros!


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 13:52)

Boas!

Tive informação que já houve chuva congelante e neve em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (650m)!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 13:54)

A nevar bem em vila real


----------



## tomalino (27 Fev 2018 às 13:54)

Já neva em Mogadouro! Informação de familiares também.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 13:54)

Neva em Valpaços.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 13:55)

Agora é que vai começar o nevão... preparem as maquinas!


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 13:55)

Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 13:56)

joselamego disse:


> Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Improvável, está muito a sul para isso


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 13:58)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Agora é que vai começar o nevão... preparem as maquinas!


Que assim seja!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

joselamego disse:


> Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Em vila real esta a nevar bem ate


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

joselamego disse:


> Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Falei agora mesmo com a minha mãe e caiu chuva gelada de manhã.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 14:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> Falei agora mesmo com a minha mãe e caiu chuva gelada de manhã.


Obrigado!
É por estar mais a sul de vila real, daí nevar em Vila real e lamego não ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 14:18)

joselamego disse:


> Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Em vila real esta ficar branco os passeios e os carros


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 14:20)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Em vila real esta ficar branco os passeios e os carros


Fixe! Depois queremos fotos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 14:24)

Alguém sabe como está a situação em Mirandela? É muito raro nevar por lá, mas tenho curiosidade...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 14:26)

cookie disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a situação em Mirandela? É muito raro nevar por lá, mas tenho curiosidade...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Li que já nevou!


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2018 às 14:27)

aproveitem transmontanos! hoje vão ter um nevão à moda antiga de certeza. Nós minhotos vamos ficar no vácuo


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 14:28)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Em vila real esta ficar branco os passeios e os carros


Fantástico, Vila Real merece, tal como todas a outras terras brindandas e não brindadas pelo elemento branco!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 14:30)

Aqui em Montalegre, zero graus. À espera da neve


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 14:31)

Sim, segundo seguidores da Luso Meteo e Meteo Trás os Montes nevou em Mirandela. Sigam as páginas para fotos e videos


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

Neva em Mogadouro neste momento ( foto do Município de Mogadouro)


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

joselamego disse:


> Fixe! Depois queremos fotos !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Como publico fotos


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 14:42)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Como publico fotos


Em baixo tens uma caixa, onde diz fotos , é só anexar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Como publico fotos


Faz upload no imgur e coloca o link na mensagem


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 14:46)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Como publico fotos


Acessa este site: https://imgur.com/
Clicas lá em cima, em "new post", fazes upload e depois copias o link BBCode e colas na caixa de mensagem.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 15:02)

A nevar certinho


----------



## Renato Silva (27 Fev 2018 às 15:03)

Começa a acumular em Vila Real

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2018 às 15:05)

Aqui à espera da precipitação estou com 5,2ºC e céu já completamente nublado.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 15:07)

Fil disse:


> Aqui à espera da precipitação estou com 5,2ºC e céu já completamente nublado.


Bragança vai nevar , por volta das 19 h 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 15:08)

joselamego disse:


> Bragança vai nevar , por volta das 19 h
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Antes... 16\17H


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 15:08)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Antes... 16\17H


Sim, talvez antes ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2018 às 15:10)

c0ldPT disse:


> Faz upload no imgur e coloca o link na mensagem


Tapatalk...simple!!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 15:17)

A nevar muito


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 15:20)

Aeródromo de Mogadouro a acumular bem:

segue com *-2 




*

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33

Na Aldeia de Azinhoso neva com intensidade, segundo Familiares.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2018 às 15:27)

*2.8ºC
8mm* acumulados.
Tem chovido desde manhã, sempre com temperaturas entre os 1ºC e os 2.5ºC.
Passei de manhã no aeródromo, mas mesmo lá, com -0.5ºC(segundo o carro), apenas chovia.


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2018 às 15:27)

Romeu (Mirandela) 370m altitude







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

Vila Real a vestir-se de branco.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

Bela imagem, obrigado 



Snifa disse:


> Neva em Mogadouro neste momento ( foto do Município de Mogadouro)


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2018 às 15:38)

Quinta do Tedo, margem sul do Douro, na fronteira entre Armamar e Tabuaço, a menos de 100  metros de altitude


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 15:39)

Já neva em Chaves!


----------



## cm3pt (27 Fev 2018 às 15:39)

Esta a nevar em Vila Real. e já acumula ao ponto de na minha zona (Minas de Parada) já ser dificil conduzir. Daqui a pouco segue o video


----------



## Intruso (27 Fev 2018 às 15:44)

O Marão deve ficar cheio de neve também não?


----------



## JAlves (27 Fev 2018 às 15:46)

Uma ajudinha; tenho hotel marcado para sábado na Serra da Estrela, mas ao que parece as condições climatéricas serão bastante adversas, pelo que estou a ponderar cancelar a viagem.

Acham que faço bem, ou poderão haver boas abertas durante sábado e domingo próximos?

Obrigado


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

Registos de Freezing Rain hoje na Guarda com a cortesia do nosso colega Alfredo Calado da MeteoEstrela:






















https://www.facebook.com/meteoestrela


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

Neva com muita intensidade perto de Montalegre!


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

Nickname disse:


> Quinta do Tedo, margem sul do Douro, na fronteira entre Armamar e Tabuaço, a menos de 100  metros de altitude


Reconheço bem esse local, será que caiu algo na Régua?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 15:53)

Estava a nevar com muita intensidade mas de repente passou a chuva...


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 15:54)

Li e vi fotos de gelo em Lamego 
Publicado no site Rádio douro / Lamego 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2018 às 15:56)

-2ºC em Vila Nova de Paiva às 14h


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 15:58)

Já neva na minha aldeia, Paradela de Monforte, 660 metros.
A minha mãe ligou emocionada a dar a boa nova, ela sabe como eu gostaria de lá estar!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 16:02)

Grandes farrapos que caem em Chaves!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 16:05)

Muito estranho. Estão -3 graus, estava a nevar com muita intensidade e de repente passou a chuva...


----------



## Bilarealense (27 Fev 2018 às 16:08)

Aqui, em Vila Real começou, cerca das 11 horas, a cair chuva gelada, parecia granizo. A partir das 14h começou a nevar com bastante intensidade cobrindo a cidade com um leve manto branco. Neste momento cai uma neve muito fina.


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2018 às 16:10)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Muito estranho. Estão -3 graus, estava a nevar com muita intensidade e de repente passou a chuva...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 16:10)

Começa a acumular no relvado do Desportivo de Chaves. Lindo!


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 16:12)

Que maravilha de imagens, eu aqui a roer-me todo.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

Não estou a conseguir postar fotos ta nevar bem


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Muito estranho. Estão -3 graus, estava a nevar com muita intensidade e de repente passou a chuva...


Em que zona?!

Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 16:17)

Não estou a conseguir postar fotos ta nevar muito agora


----------



## cm3pt (27 Fev 2018 às 16:17)

Neste momento Minas de Parada transito perigoso. Mas o espetaculo e lindo


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 16:21)

Digam-me que é neve onde isto está a cair pfv :


----------



## huguh (27 Fev 2018 às 16:21)

que belo dia de chuva sem parar
sem grande intensidade mas sempre certinha. já tinha saudades!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 16:25)

rozzo disse:


>



Resumindo, acabou a neve por aqui?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

dlourenco disse:


> Em que zona?!
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


 
Pitães das Junias.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

huguh disse:


> que belo dia de chuva sem parar
> sem grande intensidade mas sempre certinha. já tinha saudades!


Chuva? Nem um floco? Incrível, 15km ao lado neva a cota 0 praticamente...


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 16:28)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Pitães das Junias.


Freezing Rain? A chuva congela certo?


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2018 às 16:29)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Resumindo, acabou a neve por aqui?



A tendência é essa sim nas zonas mais a Sul, pois o ar quente vai ocupando uma camada cada vez mais espessa e mais próxima da superfície, e avançando para norte, sendo a partir daí praticamente tudo chuva.

Não quer dizer que no deslocamento lento da frente não possam haver ainda períodos mais intensos em que a neve volte a aparecer. Porque apesar de tudo, continua a ser injectado ar muito frio nos níveis baixos por baixo da frente, mas claro, muito mais favorável nas zonas "abrigadas" de Trás-os-Montes, onde esse ar nos níveis baixos e baixos-médios consegue ficar mais aprisionado.
Em zonas mais expostas ao fluxo atlântico de SW, o ar quente vai "vencendo" mais depressa em princípio.

Mas como se vê pelo enorme "fail" nas cotas do GFS, perfis verticais dos modelos globais falham redondamente nestas situações, portanto, muita coisa pode acontecer ainda...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 16:30)

c0ldPT disse:


> Freezing Rain? A chuva congela certo?



Sim. Mas estava a nevar tão bem.. Em Montalegre só chove.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 16:35)

Em Várzea da Serra a temperatura mantém-se nos -1,2ºC.
Está nevoeiro.
A estação deve estar completamente congelada, visto que a intensidade do vento e a precipitação estão a zeros há alargas horas.

Entretanto, os arbustos em junto ao telhado da casa em frente vão vergando com o peso do gelo.


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 16:37)

Que diferença de temperatura entreo N e o S......em Almada sigo com 14,7ºC,eheh. E chove.


----------



## cm3pt (27 Fev 2018 às 16:40)

Os videos estão dificeis porque está complicado o upload. Mas as fotos aqui estão


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 16:41)

Muito bom o nevão no Interior Norte! Fantástico! Finalmente, já mereciamos. Em breve em Bragança!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 16:52)

Aí vem o jackpot a caminho!!!





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 16:55)

A nevar com muita intensidade novamente em Montalegre. Tudo branquinho já!


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2018 às 17:06)

Começam a cair os primeiros flocos por Bragança. Temperatura nos 2,9ºC a descer.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

Os primeiros flocos também aqui na zona norte da cidade.


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 17:11)

Alguém me pode indicar uma webcam de bragança ? Obrigado


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2018 às 17:18)

AMFC disse:


> Alguém me pode indicar uma webcam de bragança ? Obrigado



Podes seguir a do aeródromo:

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=en&station_id=12

A neve deve estar quase a chegar lá. Aqui começou calmamente mas intensificou-se rapidamente. A temperatura já vai nos 1,6ºC a descer bastante rápido.


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 17:21)

Obrigado


----------



## cm3pt (27 Fev 2018 às 17:23)

Mais fotos e video do nevão


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 17:28)

Mogadouro, há pouco ( foto Município Mogadouro)


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 17:28)

Já acumula.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

Há pouco,





Agora já está mais branco.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 17:36)

Mais fotos de Mogadouro ( Francisco Pinto)


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2018 às 17:37)

E a temperatura já está nos negativos, -0,1ºC. Continua a nevar de forma intensa e já começa a acumular na estrada.

Por certo aquela webcam do aeródromo não está a actualizar.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

5 minutos depois.


----------



## Rapido (27 Fev 2018 às 17:43)

Tenho pessoas em Macedo de Cavaleiros (um pouco a sul de Bragança) e por lá caiu bem forte a neve, está um manto branco lindissimo


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2018 às 17:47)

Palaçoulo ( Miranda do Douro) Fotos de António Carlos Cangueiro:


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 17:50)

Dan disse:


> 5 minutos depois.



Espetaculo! 

Por aí vai haver um belo nevão, que saudades de Bragança!


----------



## huguh (27 Fev 2018 às 17:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> Chuva? Nem um floco? Incrível, 15km ao lado neva a cota 0 praticamente...



aqui muito dificilmente neva
acho que só uma vez, penso que em 2007 ou 2008 é que vi nevar aqui grandes flocos, como se estivesse na serra da Estrela.. 
até tinha video disso mas entretanto perdi-o


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 18:01)

huguh disse:


> aqui muito dificilmente neva
> acho que só uma vez, penso que em 2007 ou 2008 é que vi nevar aqui grandes flocos, como se estivesse na serra da Estrela..
> até tinha video disso mas entretanto perdi-o


Lamego também hoje teve azar ...
Só teve freezing Rain 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 18:02)

5.0ºC e reinicio da chuva. 

Mínima de *2.6ºC*


----------



## tomalino (27 Fev 2018 às 18:03)

Neve no Larinho, Torre de Moncorvo. Fotografia do meu Pai:





Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 18:04)

Imagens magníficas!


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 18:07)

Dan disse:


> Agora.


Espetacular!


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2018 às 18:11)

Por aqui a acumulação já perto de 10cm e continua a nevar.




Sigo com - 1,2 °C


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2018 às 18:13)

Pronto, estou a iniciar mais uma dose de azia, é só mais um ano, ninguém me atura

Bonitos registos de neve e freezing rain a circular aqui pelo seguimento, parabéns a todos os contemplados!! Nem à neve dos pobres (sleet) houve direito...

Daqui a uns 30min deve começar a chover mais a sério!


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

Dan disse:


> Agora.


Magnífico!
Aproveitem bem este nevão!


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 18:24)

Fotos de hoje 
Freezing Rain 

Gelo / Hoje em Lamego! 

Fotos: Carlos Jesus / Nuno Gomes
Fonte: Rádio Douro Lamego


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 18:28)

Frechas, uma aldeia de Mirandela, está sob um manto de neve como já não estava há muitos anos... Infelizmente não tenho fotos...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (27 Fev 2018 às 18:41)

La esta o video (estava a tentar carregar pelo Imgur e não dá)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 18:41)

Bem que nevão, superou as minhas espectativas, Mirandela está com muita neve, em Chaves já pintada de branco continua a nevar, há imagens de neve junto ao Douro...

Memorável.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 18:43)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Bem que nevão, superou as minhas espectativas, Mirandela está com muita neve, em Chaves já pintada de branco continua a nevar, há imagens de neve junto ao Douro...
> 
> Memorável.


Estradas cortadas , IP4, junto vila real , Túnel do Marão , de Amarante em direção a vila real ...A24 condicionada de Vila real a chaves !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 18:45)

Por Montalegre continua a nevar. A previsão é continuar durante a noite?


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 18:47)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Bem que nevão, superou as minhas espectativas, Mirandela está com muita neve, em Chaves já pintada de branco continua a nevar, há imagens de neve junto ao Douro...
> 
> Memorável.


Na aldeia do meu pai nevou. É raríssimo nevar lá, muitooooo raro mesmo... É Frechas, infelizmente não tenho fotos...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2018 às 19:02)

Não temos mãos a medir, tantos registos que nos enviam, as pessoas adoram a neve.

Vila Real está colapsada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

Está um mimo a web de Bragança..que sorte 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Fev 2018 às 19:14)

Boas, chuva durante a madrugada e de manhã, depois morrinha, durante o dia pouca chuva, começou agora outra vez a cair co pouca intensidade, 7,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 19:30)

Vila real parou nunca vi nada assim muitos acidentes!
As pessoas não sabes andar de carro com neve!


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 19:51)

Lamego... 
27/02/2018
Freezing Rain 
Foto: Pedro Gonçalves







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 19:53)




----------



## bigfire (27 Fev 2018 às 19:54)

Mais um evento sem ver a neve na minha terra, pessoal de Vila Real como é que está isso de acumulação?


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:58)

Até as abelhas já ficam retidas em "casa ". devido ao gelo.


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

Obrigado a todos os que colocam imagens e assim permitem àqueles que estão longe a possibilidade de desfrutarem das maravilhas da natureza.


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

Cá por casa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 20:14)

Bem, que nevão! Em Montalegre continua a nevar com muita intensidade!
Está impossível andar de carro, tivemos de vir jantar fora a pé.






[/IMG]


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2018 às 20:17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2018 às 20:19)

Fotos muito boas


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

em vila real ja chove


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 20:49)

"Elas agradecem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 — em Mirandela."






Foto retirada do facebook:Os Amigos Das Abelhas


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 21:09)

Excelente imagens, Em Alfândega da Fé


----------



## sauran (27 Fev 2018 às 21:10)

Vila Real centro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu XT1562 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Vai chovendo.
*4ºC
14.5mm*


----------



## Bajorious (27 Fev 2018 às 21:32)

Boas. Excelentes fotos! Se o ano passado por esta altura foi a vez da Cova da Beira, este ano Trás os Montes já merecia. 

Por aqui 5.2°C.
Chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Cada vez com mais intensidade em Montalegre! Desde as 16h sem parar.. Já tem mais de 20cm de acumulação.


----------



## MipsUc (27 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

Tem chovido bem. Acumulado até agora: 16,8mm. Temperatura atual: 4,7ºC.
Este foi o dia mais frio desde que faço registos.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 21:51)

Entre as 20h e as 21h.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 21:54)




----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 21:54)

Incrível como em Várzea continuam *-1,3ºC*.
Toda a precipitação que caiu ao longo do dia não foi registada pelo pluviometro, que deve estar entupido de gelo.
Também o anemometro congelou.


----------



## Zoelae (27 Fev 2018 às 21:55)

Na minha aldeia começou a nevar pelas 17 h. Agora estão -1,7 ºC e há um acumulado de 10 cm de neve.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Fev 2018 às 21:57)

Incríveis e belas imagens nos chegam de Trás-os-Montes! Parabéns aos contemplados. E parece que o dia 27 de fevereiro vai fazendo história na meteorologia do nosso cantinho! E eu adoro... é o meu dia de anos!!!


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2018 às 22:09)

AnDré disse:


> Incrível como em Várzea continuam *-1,3ºC*.
> Toda a precipitação que caiu ao longo do dia não foi registada pelo pluviometro, que deve estar entupido de gelo.
> Também o anemometro congelou.


Imagino os quilos de gelo nas coisas


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 22:14)

E continua a neve em Montalegre. Flocos grandes e grossos, com muita intensidade. Nunca vi um nevão assim.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Fev 2018 às 22:17)

Vejam a acumulação. 







O meu carro está todo tapado. Amanhã não vai ser tarefa fácil pegar nele para ir embora.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 22:18)

Aqui a rua.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2018 às 22:19)

Dan disse:


> Aqui a rua.



Assim vale a pena ir á janela.
Espectacular.


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2018 às 22:23)

Alguém se lembra do dia 27 de Fevereiro de 2013?

Belo nevão nesse dia também! Faz hoje exactamente 5 anos...


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 22:28)

Ainda maior que o de hoje e aguentou uns 2 ou 3 dias.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2018 às 22:31)

Chuva moderada na última hora.
*3.6ºC
20mm*


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2018 às 22:32)

Como está o transito em vila real ? Ia ser maluco ao ir a meia noite passear até la?


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2018 às 22:32)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Vejam a acumulação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sorte! Não te esqueças de trazer um pouco de neve num balde cá para Braga. 


Belas fotos!


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

Continua a nevar!
-1,9.ºC







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2018 às 22:37)

Praça Camões 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2018 às 22:37)

Stinger disse:


> Como está o transito em vila real ? Ia ser maluco ao ir a meia noite passear até la?


O trânsito está normal. Nada de especial a reportar.
Chove mas são umas pingas tão geladas que vão aguentando a neve.
Vamos ver se a noite traz surpresas


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2018 às 22:38)

Praça da Sé 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 22:39)

bartotaveira disse:


> Alguém se lembra do dia 27 de Fevereiro de 2013?
> 
> Belo nevão nesse dia também! Faz hoje exactamente 5 anos...





Dan disse:


> Ainda maior que o de hoje e aguentou uns 2 ou 3 dias.




Também já me lembrei desse nevão hoje! 

Foi o maior nevão que vi cair em Bragança, tivemos acumulações de mais 15cm em alguns locais da cidade!

Já agora qual é a acumulação de hoje até ao momento?


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

Stinger disse:


> Como está o transito em vila real ? Ia ser maluco ao ir a meia noite passear até la?


O trânsito está normal. Nada de especial a reportar.
Chove mas são umas pingas tão geladas que vão aguentando a neve.
Vamos ver se a noite traz surpresas


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2018 às 22:41)

MSantos disse:


> Também já me lembrei desse nevão hoje!
> 
> Foi o maior nevão que vi cair em Bragança, tivemos acumulações de mais 15cm em alguns locais da cidade!
> 
> Já agora qual é a acumulação de hoje até ao momento?




Aqui, há cinco foi mais de 15cm. Hoje, sem medir, digo que estarão uns 10cm.


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 22:43)

Afinal arranjei uma foto de Frechas (Mirandela) nevada... Raro, mas raro...

https://m.facebook.com/groups/304968269521858?view=permalink&id=1859823740702962

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2018 às 22:49)

MSantos disse:


> Também já me lembrei desse nevão hoje!
> 
> Foi o maior nevão que vi cair em Bragança, tivemos acumulações de mais 15cm em alguns locais da cidade!
> 
> Já agora qual é a acumulação de hoje até ao momento?



Aqui nesta zona da cidade já deve andar pelos 10cm.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Fev 2018 às 22:50)

Aqui começou a subida.. 5.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 23:00)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Incríveis e belas imagens nos chegam de Trás-os-Montes! Parabéns aos contemplados. E parece que o dia 27 de fevereiro vai fazendo história na meteorologia do nosso cantinho! E eu adoro... é o meu dia de anos!!!


Parabéns ! Feliz aniversário !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> Imagino os quilos de gelo nas coisas



Reparem no efeito do peso do gelo nos arbustos ao longo do dia:






Agora, apesar de ser noite, vê-se a árvore junto à casa, completamente debruçada. E os ramos da árvore por cima da webcam, já a tapar boa parte da imagem.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

Z13 disse:


> Continua a nevar!
> -1,9.ºC
> 
> 
> ...



Estás a medir os graus com o transferidor?


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 23:16)

AnDré disse:


> Reparem no efeito do peso do gelo nos arbustos ao longo do dia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 23:26)

AnDré disse:


> Reparem no efeito do peso do gelo nos arbustos ao longo do dia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectacular!!!


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2018 às 23:36)

Obrigado a todos pelas belas fotos da neve em terras transmontanas.
Aqui pelo Sarzedo temos chuva, com o termómetro a marcar 4.8°C.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2018 às 23:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Incríveis e belas imagens nos chegam de Trás-os-Montes! Parabéns aos contemplados. E parece que o dia 27 de fevereiro vai fazendo história na meteorologia do nosso cantinho! E eu adoro... é o meu dia de anos!!!



Tenho um tio que também faz hoje anos! Muitos parabéns!  Sim, é pelo menos a 3ª vez que 27 de Fevereiro faz história pela neve em 5 anos!! 27 de Fevereiro de 2013 com neve a cotas baixas desde o nordeste até ao litoral centro e Alentejo! 27 de Fevereiro de 2016 também com neve a cotas baixas no litoral centro (presenciei os dois eventos e no mesmo sítio, Fátima), e agora 27 de Fevereiro de 2018 com neve apenas no nordeste mas a cotas baixas e pelos vistos quase ao nível do mar no vale do Douro interior!

Parabéns a todos pelos belíssimos registos seja de neve e de chuva gelada!


----------



## excalibas (27 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

Algumas imagens tiradas em Bragança antes de jantar:


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2018 às 23:56)

joselamego disse:


> Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Falei agora mesmo com a minha mãe e caiu chuva gelada de manhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2018 às 23:58)

Grande nevão em Bragança! Muitos cm
Um alento para os agricultores


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2018 às 23:58)

Dan disse:


> Aqui a rua.


Top

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 00:20)

Novidades de Montalegre?


----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 00:22)

Para alegrar o pessoal... Estas foram tiradas faz 3 horas mas ainda estão fresquinhas  
Continua a nevar e a acumular 
Neve em Bragança...

https://imgur.com/L8caWfu
https://imgur.com/ExEUEzN


----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 00:24)




----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 00:24)




----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 00:25)




----------



## VILA REAL (28 Fev 2018 às 00:30)

Por cá mantém-se tudo igual: chove mas a neve vai derretendo muito lentamente.


----------



## Fil (28 Fev 2018 às 00:35)

Aqui na minha zona a acumulação deve andar cerca dos 15 cm, ainda não fui medir porque não encontro uma régua. A ver se chega pelo menos aos 20 cm para ser o maior nevão do século (desde 1998).


----------



## Bajorious (28 Fev 2018 às 00:35)

6.3°C
Chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2018 às 00:42)

Estalactites de gelo nos candeeiros aqui da rua.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 00:44)

Dan disse:


> Estalactites de gelo nos candeeiros aqui da rua.


Pela milésima vez: Espetacular!
Já nem há palavras...


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2018 às 00:51)

Aqui pela baixa continua a cair bem! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 00:53)

Que belo nevão em Bragança, já há alguns que não acumulava desta maneira. Muito obrigado pela partilha .


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2018 às 00:53)

Em cima do corrimão da varanda chegou aos 10cm e já não sobe... no murete inferior leva uns 15cm!? (E não é puxada a vento!!)














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Fev 2018 às 00:58)

A chuva aumenta de intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 01:07)

Fotos fantásticas de Bragança !
Merecem ! 
Deve ser um dos melhores nevões com vários cm dos últimos anos !



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Fev 2018 às 01:10)

Chuva moderada com 5.6ºC Viver junto à fronteira no interior norte e centro é outro luxo para a neve Talvez daqui por mais 20 anos volte a vê-la aqui, isto se demorar tanto quanto demorou até 2010 para poder nevar novamente...

Só uma nota, estamos em Março na prática, e o Caramulo não se conseguiu cobrir de neve em toda a sua extensão 1 única vez...  Daqui para frente não se vislumbram potentes entradas marítimas de frio e entradas continentais julgo que estamos arrumados. Ao menos que chova mesmo muito, para marcar o inverno de algum modo...
O dia de ontem rendeu 28.4mm.


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2018 às 01:28)

Por aqui continua a nevar com *-2,3ºC*. O vento aumentou de intensidade. A estação dá-me um windchill que vai variando entre os -7ºC e os -9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 01:37)

Várias ocorrências de quedas de árvores na região norte de Viseu:


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2018 às 01:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Várias ocorrências de quedas de árvores na região norte de Viseu:


Concerteza que se deverá á FZRA.. a pressão está a descer muito rápido no noroeste, com a intensificação continuada dos processos de frontogentese e a aproximação da EMMA.
Em resposta o ar frio na meseta espanhola continua a escoar pelo vale do Douro, com vento de E/NE em toda a bacia, o que mantém as condições favoráveis a FZRA por toda a região, passando a neve na área de Trás os Montes.
Espera-se uma noite complicada...


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (28 Fev 2018 às 02:06)

Na Guarda chove está nevoeiro. Neve nem vê lá!!! Por hoje vou dormir amanhã veremos se haverá surpresas.


----------



## huguh (28 Fev 2018 às 02:29)

chuva intensa e sem parar nas ultimas horas.
ao tempo que já não me lembrava de um dia assim nos ultimos tempos


----------



## Fil (28 Fev 2018 às 02:57)

A neve passou a chuva... Mas a temperatura mantém-se estável e até desceu mais um pouco para os -2,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2018 às 06:44)

Várzea da Serra ficou sem luz por volta das 23h. Muito provavelmente devido ao peso do gelo nos fios da electricidade.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2018 às 06:58)

Boas por aqui amanheveu com nevoeiro na serra e 11°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (28 Fev 2018 às 07:14)

Vila real ainda tem neve


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2018 às 07:37)

Zona mais baixa da cidade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2018 às 07:38)

Nevão 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia.

Na varanda.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2018 às 08:21)

27,2mm neste episódio, sendo em forma de neve mais de 20mm, daí as acumulações generosas. Antes deste episódio o mês levava apenas 5mm.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 08:33)

Fotos  da Aldeia de Azinhoso ( Mogadouro) -  Maria Fernanda

E só de pensar que 48 horas antes estive aqui com um sol radioso..






Olha a minha casa cheia de Neve...


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2018 às 08:36)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2018 às 08:36)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2018 às 08:37)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (28 Fev 2018 às 09:01)

46 mm. Que rica rega.
Fotos fantásticas que me deixam cheio de inveja. Mais uma vez ficámos a ver navios. Ontem foi um dia frio, mas com o aproximar da noite a temperatura foi subindo.


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2018 às 09:08)

*7.6ºC*
Acumulado de hoje: *19.6mm*
Acumulado de ontem:* 25.1mm*
Acumulado do mês: *69.1mm*
Acumulado do ano:* 160mm*


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Fev 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia!
Vista do quarto neste momento aqui em Montalegre.


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2018 às 09:28)

*O mau tempo no norte do país obrigou ao corte de trânsito em diversas estradas municipais e, além do IP4 (Amarante/Vila Real), cortado desde terça-feira, também a A24 está interrompida nos dois sentidos na zona de Viseu.*


De acordo com a GNR, a A24 está cortada nos dois sentidos na localidade de Magueija, no concelho de Lamego (Viseu).Segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), entre as 18:00 de terça-feira e as 07:00 de hoje foram registadas 193 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo.

Os distritos mais afetados são Bragança, Viseu, Vila Real e Guarda.Em declarações à agência Lusa cerca das 07:00, o comandante operacional da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), Paulo Santos adiantou que até às 07:00 não há registo de vítimas ou acidentes graves relacionados com o mau tempo.

Entretanto, o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Bragança adiantou hoje de manhã em comunicado que, na sequência da intensa queda de neve que se faz sentir desde terça-feira, vão ser levadas a cabo operações para minimizar os constrangimentos resultantes das condições adversas, de modo a permitir a circulação de pessoas e viaturas.

As operações contam, segundo a nota, com cinco viaturas limpa neves, quatro viaturas de apoio, 20 pessoas e 15 toneladas de sal.

O Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil informou também que está a ser dado cumprimento ao Plano de Intervenção Neve e Gelo (PING), para garantir a desobstrução das principais vias na área urbana (com especial atenção para os acessos aos equipamentos de saúde), alargando-se, posteriormente, a área de intervenção a todas as vias.

Na sequência da queda de neve e na ausência de condições de segurança para a circulação de viaturas e pessoas tanto no meio urbano como rural, os estabelecimentos de ensinos em Bragança deverão permanecer encerrados durante todo o dia de hoje.

A Proteção Civil Municipal de Bragança indica ainda que as operações estão a ser feitas em colaboração com os Bombeiros, PSP, GNR, Comando de Operação de Socorro e a empresa que tem a concessão do serviço de limpeza urbana.

Lusa

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...rte-da-A24-nos-dois-sentidos-na-zona-de-Viseu


----------



## meko60 (28 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

Z13 disse:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Espectacular! Só de me lembrar que estive aí no início de Janeiro e apanhei 13ºC.....à noite.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (28 Fev 2018 às 10:05)

Vila Real segue com 0°c, chove mas ainda tem bastante neve!
Deve ser graças ao frio que esta que ela nem derrete com a chuva!?


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2018 às 10:16)

O parque de estacionamento do lídel veio abaixo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 10:42)

Mais umas fotos do nosso país vestido de branco...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:12)

Em Miranda do Douro.


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 11:13)

Parabéns a todos pelo seguimento do episódio e as magníficas fotos que o acompanharam!


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

Z13 disse:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Muito fan do transferidor!


----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

Acabadinhas de sair do frigorífico 

Bragança...


----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 11:25)




----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 11:26)




----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 11:27)




----------



## Devas (28 Fev 2018 às 11:28)




----------



## Hermano Ferreira (28 Fev 2018 às 11:29)

Hoje é notícia na UFM

Ontem à tarde a neve bloqueou muitos automobilistas nas estradas da cidade de Vila Real havendo um congestionamento de trânsito muito forte.

Há relatos de automobilistas que ficaram no trânsito mais de duas horas. O acesso ao hospital ficou também bloqueado, com muita confusão de trânsito.

Carlos Silva da proteção civil de Vila Real refere que os vila-realenses não estão habituados a circular com neve, garantindo que tudo foi feito para ajudar a desbloquear os muitos problemas de trânsito.

Já esta manhã a autarquia garantia a abertura de todas as escolas no concelho,  no entanto ao longo da manhã e devido ao poucos alunos nos estabelecimentos de ensino as escolas foram fechando.

Na escola Secundária Camilo Castelo Branco as aulas estão a decorrer "a meio gás", mas segundo informações do estabelecimento de ensino, a escola vai ser encerrada às 13.30, não havendo aulas da parte da tarde.

No Agrupamento de escolas Morgado Mateus em Vila Real e segundo o que a UFM apurou há alunos a terem aulas e outros não.
Uma situação confusa, uma vez que alguns professores optaram por não dar aulas devido aos poucos alunos, uma vez que muitos não chegaram nos autocarros escolares.

Já na escola de S. Pedro e depois desta manhã a escola ter iniciado a atividade letiva normal, sabe-se agora que a escola encerrou mandando os seus alunos para casa.

Quanto as estradas no distrito de Vila Real e segundo a GNR continuam encerradas ao trânsito o IP4 no Alto Espinho e a Nacional 304 Mondim de Basto- Campeã como refere o  Capitão   Joni Ferreira  da GNR de Vila Real.

Depois da neve a chuva chegou ao distrito de Vila Real ajudando na limpeza das vias que estavam com neve e gelo que representava um verdadeiro perigo para o trânsito. 

Neste momento chove muito ainda com gelo gelo no meio da chuva !
E esta 1°C


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

Bom dia amigos....
Deixo fotos desta madrugada de Lamego e esta manhã , do gelo na cidade !
Autoria das fotos ( no canto direito ) das mesmas !
...........
Pormenor do Santuário dos Remédios !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2018 às 11:54)

Esta manhã, no meu carro. A régua só tem 15cm.





No para-brisas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

"Consequências da queda de neve no parque de estacionamento do Centro de Saúde n 1, em Vila Real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


"


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 12:25)




----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 12:27)

Fantásticas fotos e relatos. sorte daqueles que puderam vivenciar o evento, nestas condições, em primeira mão...


----------



## Nickname (28 Fev 2018 às 12:34)

*9.8ºC*
Chuva forte na última hora e meia!!!
*35mm


*


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2018 às 12:52)

A chuva gelada naquela região fez imensos estragos, já se vê...


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 13:04)

Ontem em Palaçoulo ( Miranda do Douro) Foto de António Carlos Cangueiro:


----------



## huguh (28 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

Parabéns a todos pelos belos postais que têm colocado 
Por aqui apenas registo a muita chuva que continua a cair sem parar um minuto, por vezes bastante forte


----------



## jonas (28 Fev 2018 às 14:09)

Obrigado por nos mostrarem essa maravilha!
Fotos e videos muito bons!


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2018 às 14:14)

Por aqui chove a cântaros, com a temperatura rondar os 10ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NO


----------



## tomalino (28 Fev 2018 às 14:21)

Chuva gelada/congelante hoje de manhã em Castedo, Torre de Moncorvo. Fotografias de Luísa Pinto Ferreira:































Neve hoje de manhã em Mogadouro e na estrada nacional entre Torre de Moncorvo e Mogadouro. Fotografias do meu Pai:


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 14:25)

"Freezing rain em Lamego."

No facebook, hoje "chove" fotos excelentes do "mau" tempo, que se faz principalmente na zona Norte, essas sim, levam a medalha de ouro.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 14:31)

Mais fotos da freezing Rain de Lamego 
Fotos : Rui Pires 
28/02/2018
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 15:05)

Alguém nesta zona está a reportar no Fórum??? Foz Côa, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Mogadouro? É impressionante o que se vê no radar...


----------



## Aine (28 Fev 2018 às 15:15)

sem dúvida...


----------



## Intruso (28 Fev 2018 às 15:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Alguém nesta zona está a reportar no Fórum??? Foz Côa, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Mogadouro? É impressionante o que se vê no radar...


http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33

Webcam do aeródromo de Mogadouro! Como se pode ver não se vê nada! Deve estar a nevar valente lá!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 17:20)




----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2018 às 17:32)

Valente carga de água que caiu por aqui , havendo algumas inundações , pela serra a temperatura aos 1100 MTS noa 6°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

Intruso disse:


> Webcam do aeródromo de Mogadouro! Como se pode ver não se vê nada! Deve estar a nevar valente lá!



A estação não está a reportar há várias horas, isto porque estão sem comunicações de internet.

Em Mogadouro não há internet nem telefones e electricidade, comércio e escolas estão fechados.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 17:52)

Fotos de Bragança:  (Fernando Pimparel Sandra Pereira)


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 17:59)

Mogadouro  ( Fotos de Vitor Martins )


----------



## baojoao (28 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

Hoje fui dar uma voltinha de bike. Há muito que não via assim as coisas. Água e mais água. Que categoria. Na zona do Incêndio, junto à Zona Industrial de Mangualde pareciam rios.
Desde as 9 da manhã que já vou com 33 mm.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Ainda estamos assim, aqui da janela.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2018 às 18:24)

Vila Nova de Foz Côa- Amendoeiras em Flor... ou será em gelo ?  ( Fotos de Adriano Ferreira )


----------



## JAlves (28 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

JAlves disse:


> Uma ajudinha; tenho hotel marcado para sábado na Serra da Estrela, mas ao que parece as condições climatéricas serão bastante adversas, pelo que estou a ponderar cancelar a viagem.
> 
> Acham que faço bem, ou poderão haver boas abertas durante sábado e domingo próximos?
> 
> Obrigado



Boa noite,

Dado que ontem não houve respostas, e hoje já avançamos mais um dia, sendo as previsões mais fiáveis, o que me dizem?

Acham que conseguirei umas abertas durante o fim de semana, ou é melhor ficar em casa, pois não deve dar para sair do carro?

Obrigado


----------



## MipsUc (28 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

Boa noite,
Hoje choveu bem, bela rega 
Acumulado de hoje: 50,08mm
Acumulado da semana (ontem e hoje): 74mm
Acumulado mensal: 98,8mm
Temperatura atual: 11ºC
Pressão em baixa: 989hPA


----------



## Bajorious (28 Fev 2018 às 19:30)

Boas. Chuva boa durante quase todo o dia.
9.3°C
42.6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2018 às 19:38)

JAlves disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dado que ontem não houve respostas, e hoje já avançamos mais um dia, sendo as previsões mais fiáveis, o que me dizem?
> 
> ...



Olhando para as previsões neste momento diria que as condições não serão as melhores. Contudo as cotas de neve não são tão baixas que não permitam, em princípio, chegar a qualquer dos hotéis da serra (à torre acho complicado). Uma nota..  não existem condições climatéricas... Ou são meteorológicas (é o caso) ou climáticas.


----------



## JAlves (28 Fev 2018 às 19:43)

vitamos disse:


> Olhando para as previsões neste momento diria que as condições não serão as melhores. Contudo as cotas de neve não são tão baixas que não permitam, em princípio, chegar a qualquer dos hotéis da serra (à torre acho complicado). Uma nota..  não existem condições climatéricas... Ou são meteorológicas (é o caso) ou climáticas.



Obrigado pela resposta e pela correção. 

Vamos pernoitar em Gouveia e a ideia é subir por Manteigas, mas está visto que deve ser difícil chegar á torre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:54)




----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:39)




----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 21:12)




----------



## Bajorious (28 Fev 2018 às 22:11)

Grande chuvada há minutos! O radar ainda mostra.

56.6 mm (14 mm desde as 19h30)
8.8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

*Tópico de Março * https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-interior-norte-e-centro-marco-2018.9705/


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Mar 2018 às 00:18)

Snifa disse:


> Vila Nova de Foz Côa- Amendoeiras em Flor... ou será em gelo ?  ( Fotos de Adriano Ferreira )




Muito bonito.
Essa zona, mais concretamente o vale abaixo dos 150 metros, devia ser melhor explorada em termos meteorológico-climáticos. Penso que não há uma única estação na região dos nevoeiros gelados e simultaneamente que tem das temperaturas mais altas do país quase a competir com o interior sul.


----------

